# 

## mysiul

Szukam dobrej biologicznej oczyszczalni scieków dla max 5 osób (bez drenazy-studnia chlonna, albo cos podobnego) 
Oczywiscie... szukalem na googlach, allegro, itd, ale jest tego tyle, ze rozbowala mnie glowa. 
Prosze o 3 najlepsze firmy w tej dziedzinie. Mile widziany rowniez ranking solarów. 

Przedstawiciele handlowi tych urządzeń nie zabierają głosu !  :smile:

----------


## Beja

Jakie kryteria są dla ciebie ważne?

- cena zakupu?
- cena eksploatacji?
- twoje zaangażowanie w obsługę? (tzw. bezobsługowość to bzdura)
- efektywność oczyszczania?
- odporność na przeciążenia i niedociążenia?
- ilość miejsca?
- odporność na krótko- i długotrwałe nieobecności?
= zachowywanie ostrej dyscypliny w sprawie używania demestosu itp.?

Tylko pliiiiz!! Nie pisz, że wszystko.
I nie przeganiaj handlowców, niech piszą, a inni niech weryfikują ich słowa. Osobiście, czekam na pierwszego, który napisze o drugiej klasie czystości   :rotfl:

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Widzę Beja, że znasz się na rzeczy i chętnie pomagasz ludziom. 
Zgodzę się z Tobą żeby nie przeganiać handlowców. Ale pod jednym warunkiem, niech się zdekonspirują, niech argumentują za swoim i podważają argumenty innych. Na razie widzę jakieś same prymitywne chwyty. Czy oni są tak mało inteligentni żeby zrozumieć, że szkodzą tym własnym firmom? Przecież zaufanie to podstawa. Generalnie to forum to jakaś porażka. 
O ile stan surowy przeszedł bez bólu to w temacie oczyszczalni zderzyłem się ze ścianą. Przez tydzień intensywnych poszukiwań w internecie nie znalazłem ani jednego solidnego opracowania na temat biologicznych oczyszczalni. Żadnych rankingów, porównań, nic. Na forum jeden wielki bełkot. Co za problem poprosić producentów o kilka danych i zrobić tabelaryczne porównanie. Ale komu by się chciało. 

Wracając do rzeczy. Jeśli nadal jesteś chętny pomóc napiszę Ci co dla mnie jest ważne:
Cena zakupu: Ważna ale z doświadczenia wiem, że czasami tanio znaczy drogo. (Dwukrotnie tańszej kawy trzeba nasypać trzy razy więcej),
Cena eksploatacji: Chyba nie są to duże różnice ale może się mylę,
Bezobsługowość: Nie ma znaczenia. Lubię pochodzić po domu i pokręcić rożnymi kurkami. Może wokół domu też polubię  :smile: 
Efektywność: TAK, to MOJA ZIEMIA!
Odporność: Przeciążenia raczej mi nie grożą (3 os.).  Nieobecności mogą być częstsze. Weekendy i wakacje.
Miejsca dużo. Bez domestosa da się żyć.

I jeszcze jedno: Certyfikat zgodności z normą PN-EN 12566-3. Czy to jest jakiś drogowskaz? Jedni się tym chwalą na swoich stronach, inni zapytani mailem - milczą jak grób.
 Będę wdzięczny jeśli coś poradzisz.

----------


## chopinetka

Witam
 Już od paru lat posiadam oczyszczalnie firmy Bioeko, ale na tym forum została wyklęta, więc nie polecam choć ja nie narzekam  :no: 
A o normie poczytaj tu

http://blogannybieli.wordpress.com/2...kow-do-obrotu/

----------


## Beja

Pietro Muratore:
Poruszasz kilka kwestii.

1. momentami zaskakuje mnie na tym forum niechęć do czytania postów użytkowników płatnych. Wręcz można znaleźć wypowiedzi typu: "no, jak oni się muszą tak reklamować, to już z nimi niedobrze". :WTF:  Nie rozumiem tego. Ja się z Tobą zgadzam, a nawet chętnie bym tutaj zadał kilka niewygodnych pytań producentom/dostawcom oczyszczalni, gdyby była atmosfera (z obu stron) do takiej dyskusji. Ale jak wspomniałem - nasi współużytkownicy nie lubią płatnych postów, a dostawcy nie lubią niewygodnych pytań.

2. Kryteria  :big grin:  Miło mi, że sięgnąłeś do mojego zestawienia.
Co do rankingu - nie tak łatwo by było pogodzić wszystkie oczekiwania. Każdy budujący jest (mniej więcej) świadomy kwestii przenikania ciepła, akustyki itp, więc ranking pustaków jest dość łatwo zrobić. To samo z rynnami czy drzwiami. Ale oczyszczalnia? Powszechne oczekiwanie jest takie, żeby za jednorazowy jak najmniejszy wydatek odfajkować sobie problem ścieków raz na zawsze.

Tak jak pisałeś - koszty obsługi nie różnią się jakoś diametralnie, a dopóki się POŚ nie zepsuje, to każdy jest dobry.
Osobiście nie lubię kompresorów. Ale prawdą jest, że ich konstrukcja i materiały są coraz lepsze i ich bezawaryjność jest lepsza niż 20 lat temu.
Osobiście wolę pompy, bo są łatwiejsze do zastąpienia i materiały w nich są mniej obciążone niż drgająca membrana czy zaworki zwrotne w kompresorach.
Osobiście nie lubię przesadnej komplikacji oczyszczalni. To jest wyjątkowo wredne środowisko, które bardzo nie sprzyja technice. Pamiętajmy, że każda awaria jest nieuchronna i jest tylko kwestią czasu. Jeśli układ jest prosty, to ten czas jest bardzo długi. Im więcej elementów, które się mogą zepsuć, tym ten czas krótszy. Prawdopodobieństwa awarii się sumują (czy mnożą  :oops: ).

Co do konkretnych technologii, to jadąc od końca:
- Odradzam osad czynny. Najbardziej wrażliwy, najtrudniejszy do utrzymania w dobrej kondycji, ogólnie himeryczny i nieodporny.
- Jak już coś napowietrzanego, to z jakimiś kształtkami, które będą pełnić rolę złoża zatopionego. Koledzy chwalą sobie ekopol, ja widziałem kiedyś bardzo fajne złoże pływające ecobeton, ale nie potrafię go teraz znaleźć.
- Złoża biologiczne różnej konstrukcji (kształtki plastikowe, kratki, geowłókniny itp). Dobre, bo odporne i w znacznym stopniu samoregulujące się. Wadą jest to, że na dnie jest pompa, która recyrkuluje ścieki z powrotem na górę, bo jeden przelot przez złoże nie wystarcza do dokładnego oczyszczenia. W efekcie na odpływie mamy mieszaninę ścieków, które zrobiły 100 przelotów i takich zupełnie świeżych. Oczywiście proporcje są takie, że w sumie jest ok.
- Pewien dyplomant z Uniwersytetu Przyrodniczego w Poznaniu wykazywał kiedyś, że najlepsze wyniki oczyszczania w POSiach uzyskuje się na filtrach piaskowych. Godne polecenia, bo proste i wymiana piasku po jakimś czasie niekłopotliwa. Odmianą tego są złoża biofiltracyjne na różnych podłożach, które tym się różnią od zwykłych złóż biologicznych, że są bardzo "gęste" i do oczyszczenia potrzeba tylko jednego przelotu ścieków przez nie. Wadą jest to, że ścieki oczyszczone wychodzą dość nisko.

A więc jeżeli liczy się dla ciebie efekt oczyszczania, to proponuję poszperać wśród tych ostatnich.

Aha! I bardzo ważne jest, aby całość nie była zbyt mała. Musi być wstępny osadnik przepływowy, bo on jest buforem zabezpieczającym część tlenową przed różnymi szkodliwymi chwilowymi czynnikami. I wtedy domestos nie straszny! Czy wszystko będzie w jednym, czy w dwóch zbiornikach - to bez znaczenia. Byle ten osadnik nie miał mniej niż 300-600 l na osobę (ale minimum 1500-2000 l).

I na koniec o normie EN 12566-3. Chopinetka dała linka do bardzo ciekawej dyskusji specjalistów, ale są to specjaliści od LITERY prawa. Na nasz użytek jest ważne, że ta norma opisuje jednolity dla wszystkich sposób badania oczyszczalni. I efektem tego badania jest raport niezależnej instytucji, który podaje, jakie oczyszczalnia ma wyniki i jakie zużycie prądu. I to jest ten obiektywny ranking! Masz w takim raporcie podane trzy parametry wymagane dla POŚ: BZT, ChZT i zawiesina ogólna. Im są mniejsze (a % usunięcia większy) tym lepiej. Im mniejsze zużycie prądu, tym koszty eksploatacji niższe.
Kto takiego badania nie ma, albo ma, ale wyniki są kiepskie, ten się chwali drugim stopniem czystości wody. Jestem bliski ustanowienia nagrody dla tego, kto rozszyfruje ten slogan.

Wielkie sory za przynudzanie.

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Dzięki. Wcale nie przynudzasz. Wręcz przeciwnie, zainspirowałeś mnie do poszukiwania nowych rozwiązań. Czy pisząc o złożu biofiltracyjnym masz na myśli oczyszczalnię hydrobotaniczną? (roślinną, korzeniowo - gruntową, gruntowo - roślinną, ogrodową, hydrofitową, mineralno - trzcinową i wiele innych nazw, czy ja na pewno piszę o tym samym?) 

Wracając do tematu: otóż uważam, że można stworzyć ranking oczyszczalni biologicznych. Jeśli można dla opon zimowych dlaczego nie dla oczyszczalni. 
Powiem więcej, będzie to jeszcze łatwiejsze, ponieważ można się oprzeć na obiektywnych i niezależnych danych: raportach z badań zgodności z normą 12666-3.
W testach ADAC badano zachowanie opon na mokrej nawierzchni, suchej, lodzie, śniegu, zużycie bieżnika, paliwa i hałas. Na tej podstawie stworzono ranking.
Czy nie da się zrobić rankingu oczyszczalni W KATEGORIACH: efektywność oczyszczania, odporność na przeciążenia, na nieobecność domowników, domestosy i co tam jeszcze się bada w tych laboratoriach? Wtedy każdy sobie będzie mógł wybrać zwycięzcę w kategorii na której mu najbardziej zależy - jeśli go będzie stać oczywiście. I podobnie jak w teście opon nie należy brać pod uwagę ceny oczyszczalni. Każdy potrafi liczyć i sam oceni czy stać go na oczyszczalnię z 1, 2 czy kolejnych miejsc. Ale niech t będzie wybór świadomy. Ja takiego rankingu nie zamierzam tworzyć z dwóch powodów. Po pierwsze nie znam się na tym. Po drugie: jeśli się dalej zacznę wgryzać w temat to już wiem, że do wiosny nie zdążę poczytać o instalacjach, ociepleniu, stolarce i wielu wielu innych rzeczach, o których powinienem mieć przynajmniej blade pojęcie wykańczając dom. Stąd moja prośba: Niech ktoś (czytaj profesjonalista) pokusi się o zrobienie takiego rankingu. 

Mall, Aquatech, Delfin, Salher, Roth, Poliplast, Centroplast, Kingspan, Rewatec, Traidenis, Ecocube, Sotralentz, Aquamatic! Ludzie ile jeszcze tego jest?!!! Kto ma czas, żeby przez to wszystko przejść?!!! Które ze złożem, które z kompresorem, które z normą... ile kwh??? Część już przerobiłem. 

I padłem.

----------


## WOJSKI

Pietro, 
rankingi tworzone są przez wyspecjalizowane w tym instytucje, dodam że niezależne i na badania wydawane są spore pieniadze. Wątpię czy znajdzie się instytucja która by zjęła się stworzeniem takiego rankingu. 
Na chwilę obecną firmy produkujące oczyszczalnie uzyskuja certyfikat na nią po czym zabierają się za produkcję kalkulując sobie cenę sprzedaży według sobie tylko znanych kryteriów.
Może już niedługo powstanie jakiś ranking, ale na razie należy sobie określić kilka kryteriów i szukać oczyszalni dla siebie. Istotnym kryterium jest wysokość wód gruntowych oraz wielkość działki to kwalifikuje na jaką oczyszczalnie możesz sobie pozwolić. Oczyszczalnia wykorzystująca roślinki do oczyszczania zajmie sporo więcej miejsca jak np. zwykła napowietrzana ze studnią chłonną. 
Jak już Beja napisał im mniej techniki w oczyszczalni tym lepiej.  :big grin: 

Nazbierało się już postów o oczyszczalniach co prawda przebrnięcie przez ich treść zajmie trochę czasu ale już można coś rozsądnego z nich wyczytać i generalnie będą to opinie użytkowników. Szkoda tylko że sprzedawcy pod płaszczykiem "jednopostowców" nieudolnie reklamują swoje oczyszczalnie zamiast wziąć udział w dyskusji.

----------


## bladyy78

Ja dodam ze swojej strony tylko tyle że ranking przeprowadzić nie jest łatwo gdyż to nie opona, czy samochód gdzie bierzemy delikwenta i testujemy  i w godzinę możemy mieć testy przeprowadzone. Z oczyszczalniami by musiało być tak że do jednego gospodarstwa czy w jednym laboratorium trzeba by było dostarczyć kilka kilkanaście oczyszczalni i wpuszczać w nie musielibyśmy te same ścieki. Testy takie by musiały trwać wiele dni jak nie tygodni żeby uzyskać wiarygodne wyniki. 
Dla mnie przy wyborze liczył się to żeby zbiornik był wytrzymały, absolutnie nie betonowy czy laminatowy, elementy z których wykonana jest oczyszczalnia były łatwo dostępne i rozbieralne żeby w razie jakiejś awarii dało się je łatwo wymienić samemu oraz żeby była jak najmniej obsługowa.

----------


## Beja

> Czy pisząc o złożu biofiltracyjnym masz na myśli oczyszczalnię hydrobotaniczną? (roślinną, korzeniowo - gruntową, gruntowo - roślinną, ogrodową, hydrofitową, mineralno - trzcinową i wiele innych nazw, czy ja na pewno piszę o tym samym?)


Nie, chodziło mi o takie rozwiązania jak Biorock czy Techneau.
Oczyszczalnie trzcinowe czy gruntowo korzeniowe to osobna bajka. Wojski już wyżej o nich pisał, ja dodam tylko, że nawet ich zagorzali zwolennicy muszą przyznać, że ich wyniki oczyszczania zależą od pory roku. Chociaż podobno nieprawdą jest, aby zamarzały całkowicie, nawet w czasie tęgich mrozów.

Sypnąłeś wieloma firmami i uzmysłowiłem sobie, że bardzo wielu producentów oferuje także mini SBR-y, czy raczej pseudo-SBR-y. W moim prywatnym rankingu umieszczam je pomiędzy osadem czynnym a złożem zatopionym. Podkreślam - to moje subiektywne zdanie.

No i są jeszcze technologie specyficzne, jak Kingspan ze swoim złożem obrotowym. Raczej ciekawostka.

----------


## Beja

> Z oczyszczalniami by musiało być tak że do jednego gospodarstwa czy w jednym laboratorium trzeba by było dostarczyć kilka kilkanaście oczyszczalni i wpuszczać w nie musielibyśmy te same ścieki. Testy takie by musiały trwać wiele dni jak nie tygodni żeby uzyskać wiarygodne wyniki.


Ta norma, o której mówimy opisuje właśnie taką procedurę testowania. Trwa ona 38 tygodni + czas rozruchu i jest podzielona na kilkutygodniowe cykle - na zmianę np. dopływ nominalny, potem 50% dopływu, potem znowu nominalny, potem 150%, potem brak prądu itd.itp. Wszystko dokładnie opisane, włącznie z godzinowym rozkładem ilości dopływających ścieków w ciągu doby.

----------


## bladyy78

A czy gdzieś te procedury testowe są przeprowadzane?

----------


## Beja

> A czy gdzieś te procedury testowe są przeprowadzane?


No są, są! Jest lista tzw. jednostek notyfikowanych zatwierdzona przez Komisję Europejską. W praktyce są to różne instytuty (w Polsce Instytut Techniki Budowlanej). I te jednostki robią te testy, w efekcie wydając "certyfikat CE EN 12566-3", czyli - jak to wyjaśnili panowie eksperci - raport z badań zgodnych z ww. normą.
Z tym, że panuje pełna dowolność co do wyboru kraju, np. producent z Bułgarii może zlecić testy w Portugalii i będzie ok.

Jest w tym jeden haczyk. Niektóre firmy chwalą się certyfikatem CE, ale do innej części tej normy - 12566-1. Wszystko pięknie, tylko że ta część opisuje wymagania co do samych zbiorników - ich szczelności, wytrzymałości, materiałów itp. Nic na temat oczyszczania ścieków.

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Witam.
Kupiłem już okna (bułka z masłem przy oczyszczalniach ) więc wracam do tematu.
Beja, kierując się (po części – filtr piaskowy mnie nie przekonuje) twoimi wskazówkami wyselekcjonowałem takie oto produkty:

1. Sotralentz bio uno 
- wersja 2500 l. – cena  6300 zł 
- wersja 3500 l. – cena 8200 zł
Pozostałych danych - brak
znakowana CE zgodnie z PN-EN 12566-3 ???

2. Ecokube - Biokube - brak informacji o pojemności zbiorników, powierzchni złoża, gwarancji. Podają parametry oczyszczania ale ich nie wiem o co chodzi. 

„Najlepsze parametry oczyszczania na rynku polskim” tak napisali!!!  
Konkurecjo do boju!!! Albo do sądu 

3. Sadeko Biosad – zero informacji o pojemności zbiorników, powierzchni złoża, stopniu oczyszczania, normach, gwarancji.
Czy osadnik z betonu nie eliminuje tej firmy?

4. JPR Fil d’Eau Od 2000l,  6256 zł dobre parametry oczyszczania
  Są jakieś certyfikaty ale chyba nie 12566-3. 

5. Technetu Spheroflo. Od 2000l. Skąpe informacje. 
Czy to jest to o czym pisałeś: ” Odmianą tego są złoża biofiltracyjne na różnych podłożach, które tym się różnią od zwykłych złóż biologicznych, że są bardzo "gęste" i do oczyszczenia potrzeba tylko jednego przelotu ścieków przez nie. Wadą jest to, że ścieki oczyszczone wychodzą dość nisko.” ?

Pewnie coś opuściłem. Proszę o uzupełnienie listy przez innych zainteresowanych forumowiczów.
O ile dobrze zrozumiałem w/w oczyszczalnie nie są wyposażone w pompy mamutowe (oprócz bio uno) oraz w zawory regulacyjne kierunku recyrkulacji.

Która ci się najbardziej podoba? 

P.S. Czy pompa mamutowa i recyrkulacyjna to to samo?

----------


## Dareckyy

Pietro,

mała uwaga do Sotlarentza Bio-Uno, bo też ją brałem pod uwagę. Ścieki po wyjściu z oczyszczalni wymagają doczyszczenia! Konieczne jest ich doczyszczenie za pomocą drenażu lub tuneli (komory). Z tego względu z niej zrezygnowałem.

Tu mam nawet odpowiedź przedstawiciela firmy Sotralentz:

"Ścieki oczyszczone po oczyszczalni Bio-uno nie mogą być bezpośrednio
odprowadzane do wód powierzchniowych. Powinny być doczyszczone w gruncie.
Rozwiązanie odprowadzenia do studni chłonnej jest możliwe, ale należy wziąć
pod uwagę fakt drugiego etapu oczyszczania i dobrać odpowiedni, większe
wymiary studni. Powierzchnia jej będzie pewnie porównywalna z powierzchnią
zastosowanych tuneli. Dla dobrych gruntów wystarczy ich 8 szt. Gdy
przyjmiemy wymiary studni takie jak przyjmuje się dla odprowadzenia ścieków
oczyszczonych jej żywotność będzie
znacznie krótsza. Dlatego bezpieczniej zastosować tunele."

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Tak, czytałem to w jakimś wątku. Dlatego zapytałem przedstawiciela. Twierdził, że nie trzeba doczyszczać. No ale wyników oczyszczania na stronie niema. Więc jak są wątpliwości – skreślamy  :bye:

----------


## Dareckyy

Przedstawiciel powie Ci wszystko, co chcesz usłyszeć, żeby Ci ją sprzedać. Ja zapytałem bezpośrednio w firmie osobę od spraw technicznych, która musiała się pod swoją wypowiedzią podpisać. Bio-Duo jest oczyszczalnią, po której oczyszczone ścieki można wprowadzić bezpośrednio do wód powierzchniowych/ gruntowych, ale jest niestety znacznie droższa. Weź pod uwagę oczyszczalnię Bio-hybryda z Eko-Polu. Jest stosunkowa niedroga, skuteczna i prawie bezobsługowa.

----------


## Pietro Muratore

Ok. Poczytam.
Z Eko-Polu (z kreską) jest Eko-bio, natomiast Bio-hybryda jest Ekopolu (bez kreski).
To dwie różne firmy. (Choć produkty podobne???). O którą ci chodziło?

----------


## Beja

> filtr piaskowy mnie nie przekonuje


I nie dziwię ci się. Podobnie jak drenażówka, filtr piaskowy zależy od wykonawstwa. 




> 1. Sotralentz bio uno 
> - wersja 2500 l. – cena  6300 zł 
> - wersja 3500 l. – cena 8200 zł
> Pozostałych danych - brak
> znakowana CE zgodnie z PN-EN 12566-3 ???


Dareckyy już ci właściwie podpowiedział. Zresztą niedawno był jeszcze co najmniej jeden wątek o źle działającym Sotralenzie. Niewątpliwie jest to firma najmocniejsza na naszym rynku - i to jest jej zaletą i wadą. Ma dość gęsty serwis, ale chyba straciła trochę z oczu pojedynczego klienta. Nie chciałbym ich obrazić, bo na pewno jak się sprzedaje rocznie tysiące oczyszczalni, to trudno dopieścić każdego.




> 2. Ecokube - Biokube - brak informacji o pojemności zbiorników, powierzchni złoża, gwarancji. Podają parametry oczyszczania ale ich nie wiem o co chodzi. 
> 
> „Najlepsze parametry oczyszczania na rynku polskim” tak napisali!!!  
> Konkurecjo do boju!!! Albo do sądu 


He, he, dobre! Ale nie znalazłem na ich stronie tych parametrów. Może przeoczyłem ?!
Czepię się drobiazgu - deklaracja zgodności z normą to nie to samo, co certyfikat. Deklarację wystawia producent i wolno mu to zrobić w ciemno i bez żadnych badań. Właściwie, to nawet ma obowiązek wystawić taką deklarację, ale nie musi mieć na to żadnej podkładki. Jak ktoś twierdzi, że nie spełnia normy, to musiałby mu to udowodnić.
Troszkę poległem przy opisie technologii. Strasznie dużo różnych komór i pompowania z jednej do drugiej, a wszystko ewidentnie przetłumaczone przez niefachowca, albo celowo zaciemnione. W każdym razie piszą, że na wyposażeniu jest i pompa, i kompresor. Jak dla mnie wszystko jest zbyt skomplikowane.




> 3. Sadeko Biosad – zero informacji o pojemności zbiorników, powierzchni złoża, stopniu oczyszczania, normach, gwarancji.
> Czy osadnik z betonu nie eliminuje tej firmy?


No rzeczywiście, niewiele wiadomo. Jedna uwaga - nigdzie nic nie ma o złożu - wg mnie to klasyczny osad czynny, bez żadnego punktu zaczepienia dla bezdomnych bakterii  :wink: 
Co do betonu - jak beton dobry i dobrze ustawiony, to ok, ale zwiększa to prawdopodobieństwo, że coś pójdzie nie tak (bo się np. podwinie uszczelka - o ile jest).
Na plus firmie trzeba zaliczyć, że otwarcie pisze o konieczności okresowej wymiany dyfuzorów (większość udaje, że są wieczne).
Na minus - ściemnianie w opisie, które zresztą stoi w sprzeczności z wyliczeniami na dole strony (np. w sprawie zużycia energii).




> 4. JPR Fil d’Eau Od 2000l,  6256 zł dobre parametry oczyszczania
>   Są jakieś certyfikaty ale chyba nie 12566-3.


Osobiście nie lubię JPR i to na pewno rzutuje na moją ocenę. Nie budzi mojego zaufania zastosowanie jakiegoś materiału tekstylnego jako podłoża. Jak już musisz mieć coś napowietrzanego elektrycznie, to kolega WOJSKI bardzo chwali swoją oczyszczalnię.




> 5. Technetu Spheroflo. Od 2000l. Skąpe informacje.


Czy ja wiem, czy takie skąpe? Tyle że w Polsce działa to pod nazwą Epurfix. Raczej właśnie jedna z bardziej wyczerpujących informacji. Trochę mnie kłuje przynależność do grupy PURFLO - tak jak JPR. Ale to odruch warunkowy.




> Czy to jest to o czym pisałeś: ” Odmianą tego są złoża biofiltracyjne na różnych podłożach, które tym się różnią od zwykłych złóż biologicznych, że są bardzo "gęste" i do oczyszczenia potrzeba tylko jednego przelotu ścieków przez nie. Wadą jest to, że ścieki oczyszczone wychodzą dość nisko.” ?


Tak, właśnie tą technologię miałem na myśli i jeszcze drugą, podobną - Biorock. Obie mają swoje plusy i minusy. Epurfix jest trochę płytszy, Biorock ma trwałe wypełnienie złoża. W zasadzie Biorock ma lepsze rezultaty i lepiej udokumentowane, ale różnica jest tak minimalna, że pomijalna. W obu systemach wadą jest to, że ścieki oczyszczone wypływają dość nisko, więc najczęściej w naszych warunkach trzeba zastosować pompę. Ale z drugiej strony - czasem nie trzeba pompy, a w systemach z napowietrzaniem zawsze musi być coś elektrycznego. 





> O ile dobrze zrozumiałem w/w oczyszczalnie nie są wyposażone w pompy mamutowe (oprócz bio uno) oraz w zawory regulacyjne kierunku recyrkulacji.


W przypadku Ecokube raczej bym się spodziewał i jednego, i drugiego. Ale nie wiem na pewno, bo opis jest zamotlany.




> Która ci się najbardziej podoba?


Te dwie ostatnie.




> P.S. Czy pompa mamutowa i recyrkulacyjna to to samo?


Nie. Mamutowa to konstrukcja, a recyrkulacyjna to funkcja. Do recyrkulacji można użyć dowolnej pompy. 
Pompa mamutowa najczęściej jest wykorzystywana w akwariach - bąbelki powietrza wdmuchiwane do pionowej rurki podnoszą do góry porcję za porcją wody.

Pietro - weź pod uwagę, że ja pastwię się nad oczyszczalniami od strony czysto teoretycznej. Prawdopodobnie każda oczyszczalnia biologiczna i tak będzie lepsza dla środowiska od drenażówki. Ale czy dla ciebie? 
Polecam na przykład ostatnie wątki - doświadczenia rybniczanina http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ngspan-BioDisc czy norbiba http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...tkownik%C3%B3w (ogromny szacun dla obu za wysiłek!) czy też dampela http://forum.muratordom.pl/showthrea...ie-dzia%C5%82a.
Jak zwykle proponuję - jak już wytypujesz czołówkę - poproś o instrukcje obsługi i zobacz, w jakich szczegółach tkwi ten diabeł, pod jakimi warunkami dostajesz gwarancję i jak często ty czy autoryzowany serwis będzie musiał grzebać w oczyszczalni. No i jeszcze taki drobiażdżek jak cena.

Ciekaw jestem, co wybierzesz

----------


## Dareckyy

> Ok. Poczytam.
> Z Eko-Polu (z kreską) jest Eko-bio, natomiast Bio-hybryda jest Ekopolu (bez kreski).
> To dwie różne firmy. (Choć produkty podobne???). O którą ci chodziło?


Ja mam tą
http://www.ekopol.pl/oczyszczalnia-b...5-osob_p-BH-5C
kupioną i zamontowaną przez
http://www.ekopol.pl/instalatorzy#slaskie

----------


## aLien01

> Ja mam tą
> http://www.ekopol.pl/oczyszczalnia-b...5-osob_p-BH-5C
> kupioną i zamontowaną przez
> http://www.ekopol.pl/instalatorzy#slaskie



Ja również mam oczyszczalnie ekopolu model eko-bio 4000 prawie drugi rok użytkuje i nie mam z nią problemów.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Wszyscy się zastanawiają ile ten BIOROCK kosztuje, ano wg jednej z wycen jakie otrzymałem to ECOROCK 700: 7600zł za reaktor, 9100zł za reaktor z jakimś polskim zbiornikiem i MONOBLOCK 700 za 10900zł. Wszystkie ceny netto. Na pytanie sprzedawcy dlaczego te ceny są nie jawne, usłyszałem, że takie są wymagania dystrybutora, a oni chcąc tym handlować muszą się stosować do tych zasad. A ja się pytam poco takie tajemnice robić 
> 
> Obecnie jestem na etapie rozmyślania i biorock jest jedną z opcji, w założeniu w chałupie mają mieszkać  4 osoby. Spektrum możliwości jakie biorę pod uwagę jest bardzo szerokie.
> Ano biorę pod uwagę oczyszczalnie drenażową  Bioekocenta, Actibloca i wspomnianego wyżej Biorocka.
> 
> W związku z moimi rozterkami mam kilka pytań, bo tak sobie myślę czym że jest ten reaktor w biorocku, bo wg mnie to taki filtr piaskowy w którym kilkadziesiąt m3 żwiru zastąpione zostały jakąś formą wełny mineralnej. 
> 1-Czy jestem daleki od prawdy ?
> 
> 2-Czy ktoś z tego forum mógł by mi pomóc, doradzić jak dobrać (zrobić) ewentualny filtr piaskowy ? 
> ...


No to tak na szybko i po kolei:
1 - niekoniecznie wełny ale ogólnie to jesteś bliski prawdy, czyli coś "ekstra w pigułce"  :smile:   :smile: 
2 - tradycyjne filtry piaskowe są zazwyczaj z układem rur rozprowadzających i odprowadzających, a całość jest od gruntu rodzimego odzielona folią, a potem odpływ prze studzienkę zbierająco-rewizyjny do odprowadzenia - czy o to pytałeś ?
3 - z grubsza tak to wygląda, ale nie powiem, Ci od razu jak to zwymiarować - może czystesrodowiskisko lub Arur Stadnik szybciej Cię w tym pokierują 
4 - Gama Plastik to jeden z prostych, tańszych i mniej wytrzymałych osadników - nie polecam 
5 - odpowiedź nie jest jednoznaczna, ale czym większy osadnik to tym lepiej dzielić go na dodatkowe komory, ale to teoria przy One2clean, gdyż całość jest tam w jednym zbiorniku i dostarczane jest z wyposażeniem technicznym tylko do tego ( drugi zbiornik - wstępny osadnik będzie tam dużym problem, bo braknie Ci recyrkulacji - na marginesie o braku dawkowania nie wspomnę )  :smile:   :smile: 
6 - Klaro 5 to mniejsza pojemność i dmuchawa oraz jeden zbiornik, zaś Actibloc 4 to większa pojemność i dmuchawa oraz dwa zbiorniki ( lepszy Actibloc )

W sumie czytając w skrócie te moje odpowiedzi to sam nie wiem, czy coś Ci to dało w takim skrócie  :smile:   :smile:

----------


## Beja

> W sumie czytając w skrócie te moje odpowiedzi to sam nie wiem, czy coś Ci to dało w takim skrócie


Jak się w niedzielny wieczór siada do pisania po kilku "herbatkach" - bynajmniej nie z rumiankiem  :big tongue:  , to nic dziwnego, że tak wychodzi.

----------


## Traianus

> 2 - tradycyjne filtry piaskowe są zazwyczaj z układem rur rozprowadzających i odprowadzających, a całość jest od gruntu rodzimego odzielona folią, a potem odpływ prze studzienkę zbierająco-rewizyjny do odprowadzenia - czy o to pytałeś ?
> 3 - z grubsza tak to wygląda, ale nie powiem, Ci od razu jak to zwymiarować - może czystesrodowiskisko lub Arur Stadnik szybciej Cię w tym pokierują


W takim razie prosił bym szanownych kolegów o pomoc w tym zakresie





> 4 - Gama Plastik to jeden z prostych, tańszych i mniej wytrzymałych osadników - nie polecam


Tego się obawiałem dlatego zapytałem o wycenę samego reaktora  :smile:  Jaki zbiornik byście polecili ? 





> 6 - Klaro 5 to mniejsza pojemność i dmuchawa oraz jeden zbiornik, zaś Actibloc 4 to większa pojemność i dmuchawa oraz dwa zbiorniki ( lepszy Actibloc )


Też bym prosił o rozwiniecie, z czym to w praktyce się wiąże ? Może by takie porównanie +/- ?   





> W sumie czytając w skrócie te moje odpowiedzi to sam nie wiem, czy coś Ci to dało w takim skrócie


Coś tam dało  :wink:  Dzięki

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> [...]
> Ano biorę pod uwagę oczyszczalnie drenażową  Bioekocenta, Actibloca i wspomnianego wyżej Biorocka.
> [...]


Przyznam, że szeroki zakres  :smile:  Powiedzmy od minimum do maksimum.

----------


## Traianus

Tak zgadza się ale najbardziej kręci mnie filtr piaskowy. Powiedzmy że lubię łopatą machać  :big grin: 
A tak naprawdę, to jak sobie zrobisz tak będziesz miał, dużo rozmyślania i dużo się można nauczyć.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> W związku z moimi rozterkami mam kilka pytań, bo tak sobie myślę czym że jest ten reaktor w biorocku, bo wg mnie to taki filtr piaskowy w którym kilkadziesiąt m3 żwiru zastąpione zostały jakąś formą wełny mineralnej. 
> 1-Czy jestem daleki od prawdy ?



W filtrach piaskowych głównym procesem jest cedzenie + dodatkowo rozkład zanieczyszczeń przy pomocy bakterii żyjącej na powierzchni ziaren kruszywa.

W Biorocku proces oczyszczania przy pomocy biomasy jest procesem dominującym ponieważ jest to złoże biologiczne o bardzo dużej powierzchni właściwej, działające w sposób ociekowy. Ilość powierzchni właściwej na której żyją mikroorganizmy jest nieporównywalnie większa do filtrów piaskowych. W odróżnieniu od typowych złóż ociekowych, Biorock również posiada efekt cedzenia (jak na filtrze piaskowym ale w Biorocku stanowi on efekt dodatkowy wynikający z konstrukcji złoża). 

Niby procesy te same ale ich wzajemne, różne proporcje w obu typach oczyszczalnie nie pozwalają stawiać złoża ociekowego obok filtra gruntowego (w mojej opinii). 

Oba typy oczyszczalni są bardzo skuteczne w zakresie usuwania zawiesiny ale skuteczność usuwania związków organicznych i azotu w Biorocku jest bardziej wydajna - stąd kubatura urządzenia mniejsza.

To jest wełna mineralna ale podobno czymś nasączona. Osobiście uważam, że musi to być jakaś mieszanka enzymów wraz z przetrwalnikami bakterii heterotroficznych. Taka mieszanka jest aktywowana w momencie kontaktu ze ściekami. To by tłumaczyło ekspresowy okres wpracowania oczyszczalni i osiąganie wysokich wyników oczyszczania od samego uruchomienia oczyszczalni, którym chwali się producent.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 2-Czy ktoś z tego forum mógł by mi pomóc, doradzić jak dobrać (zrobić) ewentualny filtr piaskowy ? 
> 
> Znalazłem dwa niby projekty takich filtrów https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Oczyszcza...et-1szt./15747 https://www.artbud.pl/pl/p/Oczyszcza...et-1szt./15735
> 3-Czy filtr zrobiony wg rysunków z linków będzie prawidłowo działać ?


Ze względu na wielowątkowość pytań kolegi Traianus, pozwolę sobie na odpowiedzi na poszczególne watki. 

Wskazane przez Ciebie w linkach oczyszczalnie to są filtry piaskowe. Jednym z większych problemów wykonawczych tego typu oczyszczalni jest właściwe uszczelnienie przejścia rury odprowadzającej przez geomembranę lub grubą folię izolującą od gruntu rodzimego.  

Co do oczyszczalni z linków - błędem jest, tak jak tam pokazano, układanie geowłókniny pomiędzy najniższą warstwą żwiru, a leżącą bezpośrednio na niej właściwej warstwie filtrującej. Takie rozwiązanie doprowadzi w czasie do kolmatacji geowłókniny, która ograniczy przepływ ścieków, co w konsekwencji doprowadzi do cyklicznego zalewania warstwy filtracyjnej i powstawania warunków beztlenowych w niej.   

Dobór powierzchni piaskowych filtrów pionowych to 4-7m2 na osobę liczone w połowie wysokości (większa powierzchnia jednostkowa dla terenów, gdzie zimy są bardziej srogie). Ale osobiście nawet na naszej Florydzie czyli na Dolnym Śląsku zrobiłbym ok 5m2 na osobę. 

Warstwy od dołu: geomembrana lub folia o grubości ok 1mm (dno + skarpy); warstwa zbierająca ze żwiru PŁUKANEGO np 2-16mm gr ok 20 cm; właściwa warstwa filtracyjna z piasku PŁUKANEGO 0,5-2 mm 60-70 cm, warstwa odprowadzająca ze żwiru PŁUKANEGO np 2-16mm gr. ok 20 cm. Dopiero na to geowłóknina i grunt rodzimy. Wentylacja z każdej nitki (rozsączającej i zbierającej) wyprowadzona ponad grunt minimum 50 cm.

Największą wadę tego typu oczyszczalni jest zajmowana powierzchnia działki.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 4- Polski zbiornik stosowany przy biorocku to jakiś Gama Plastic, czy ktoś wie co to za wynalazek, czy jest wytrzymały, czy się zapadnie po narzuceniu na niego dwóch łopat ziemi ?  http://www.ekodren.pl/oczyszczalnie-...4-dla-1-4-osob


Ten "duet" wygląda jak zestawienie NRD i RFN. Absolutnie nie chcę tu obrażać Gama Plastic ale po prostu w zestawieniu tego sprzedawcy tak to wygląda.

Kiedyś z ciekawości czytałem instrukcję tego samodzielnego złoża Biorocka i tam są konkretne wymagania, co do stosowania osadników innych producentów - np. musi być wyposażony w skuteczny filtr doczyszczający. Jedyny wymieniony to był filtr szczotkowy.  Nie wiem czy NRD takowy ma.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 5-czy dodając odpowiedniej wielkości osadnik przed one2clean jest się w stanie ustrzec przed częstym oczyszczaniem sbiornika oczyszczali a ona sama będzie dużo mniej problematyczna ?


Osadnik przed one2clean na pewno "odciąży" bioreaktor z ilości zanieczyszczeń. Natomiast nie jest powiedziane, ze bioreaktor w takim układzie będzie pracował prawidłowo. Technolodzy projektujący tą oczyszczalnie założyli konkretny ładunek zanieczyszczeń i przewidzieli w tym ładunek pochodzący ze ścieków surowych. Jednakże, moim zdaniem, po prostu będzie niskie stężenie osadu, a oczyszczalnia będzie działać poprawnie.

ALE 

Dodając osadnik wstępny:
- pozbywasz się głównej zalety tego typu oczyszczalni tj. braku smrodu, bo w osadniku będą procesy beztlenowe podczas których wydzielają się "zapaszki",
- podnosisz kosztu inwestycyjne, które i tak nie są małe - bo to droga oczyszczalnia robiona ciągle chyba jeszcze przez pracowników zarabiających w euro
- będziesz musiał pompować dwa zbiorniki (co prawda rzadziej niż przy samodzielnym one2clean).

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 6- czym się różni Klaro 5 od Actibloc 4 ?


Co do różnic tych oczyszczalni:

- tak jak Ci napisał WojtekINST, Actibloc ma większą pojemność co jest na pewno zaletą - większa elastyczność np ze względu na gości, domową chemię itp

- zbiornik na pewno mocniejszy ma Klaro.

- dostęp do oczyszczalni w przypadku Actiblock jest tragiczny w wersji podstawowej z włazami DN400. Za większe włazy producent liczy sobie słono. Za słono. W przypadku Klaro jest niby lepiej ale tam jest jeden właz na dwie komory i robi się również ciasno, gdyż pod włazem jest przegroda, a na niej układ pomp mamutowych.

- WojtekINST pisał ze Klaro ma mniejsza dmuchawę. Nie mogę na szybko znaleźć informacji o jej wielkości ale biorąc pod uwagę, że bioreaktor jest mniejszy niekoniecznie mniejsza dmuchawa jest wadą (jeżeli nie jest zbyt mała), a pozostaje kwestia mniejszego zużycia energii elektrycznej. 

- cena Klaro jest jest typowo niemiecka, choć Actibloc też nie kosztuje mało

- samodzielny montaż Klaro to jest niezłe wyzwanie, choć z Actiblociem też trzeba się trochę pobawić

----------


## matiix

> Mogę polecić oczyszczalnię w technologii SBR, czyli np. ZBS-6C lub


Ja  stawiam  na   którąś z  tych  ZBS-6C czy ZBB-7C. Myśle cały czas o zamontowaniu tej drugiej i studnie chłonną bo mam brak wyjścia do wszelakich rowów melioracyjnych i itp, a grunt też nie za ciekawy bo glina.   4 osoby  2+2   . żużycie  miesięczne wody n a poziomie  10-12m3  wody    według  obecnych  rachunków.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Ja  stawiam  na   którąś z  tych  ZBS-6C czy ZBB-7C. Myśle cały czas o zamontowaniu tej drugiej i studnie chłonną bo mam brak wyjścia do wszelakich rowów melioracyjnych i itp, a grunt też nie za ciekawy bo glina.   4 osoby  2+2   . żużycie  miesięczne wody n a poziomie  10-12m3  wody    według  obecnych  rachunków.


Na początku trzeba zrobić badania gruntu, które Ci potwierdzą, że jest sens wykonywania studni chłonnej. Mam tu na myśli, warstwę przepuszczalną pod gliną, w której nie zalegają wody gruntowe. W innym przypadku to problem, gdyż do wyboru może tylko pozostać drenaż w nasypie. Oczywiście to też ma swoje warunki i glina nie może zaczynać się tuż pod humusem oraz zajmuje to więcej miejsca. 
W kwestii oczyszczalni, to jak da się zrobić studnię chłonną, to przy glinie robiłbym ZBB-7C. Jest dwuściankowy co daje na prawdę niezłą wytrzymałość oraz jest duży - ponad 4m3 jak go zalewam przy montażu. 
Jeśli jednak opcją jest tylko drenaż w nasypie to rozsądniejszy,m wybór to ZBS-6C-KP, czyli z pompą w środku. Oszczędzasz na tym, że nie robisz osobnego zbiornika - przepompowni, a za to jest pompa. Jeśli studni chłonnej, ani nasypu nie da się realnie zrobić to zostaje już tylko szambo 10m3 - czyli nic na siłę  :smile:

----------


## matiix

> Na początku trzeba zrobić badania gruntu, które Ci potwierdzą, że jest sens wykonywania studni chłonnej.


No i  dobrze takie  coś  usłyszeć. Działki mam dość dużo bop od  oczyszczalni  będzie  ok  40m  na  szerokosc  ok  8  na dodatek  spadek na tych  40m  jest  prawie 2m.
Ile  odwiertów  trzeba  wykonać  by dobrze  wiedzieć jaki mam grunt i gdzie  co  można  wykonać  co 5m  wystarczy  czy jak.

----------


## Traianus

> Oba typy oczyszczalni są bardzo skuteczne w zakresie usuwania zawiesiny ale skuteczność usuwania związków organicznych i azotu w Biorocku jest bardziej wydajna - stąd kubatura urządzenia mniejsza.
> 
> To jest wełna mineralna ale podobno czymś nasączona. Osobiście uważam, że musi to być jakaś mieszanka enzymów wraz z przetrwalnikami bakterii heterotroficznych. Taka mieszanka jest aktywowana w momencie kontaktu ze ściekami. To by tłumaczyło ekspresowy okres wpracowania oczyszczalni i osiąganie wysokich wyników oczyszczania od samego uruchomienia oczyszczalni, którym chwali się producent.


1 Czy dysponujesz jakimiś wynikami badań ze skuteczności oczyszczania dla filtrów piaskowych ?

2 Z tego co wyczytałem na tym forum, to producent bioroka deklaruje, że ta ich wełna jest w zasadzie wieczna i niema potrzeby jej wymiany przy "prawidłowej" eksploatacji. Jeśli piszesz że jest czymś nasączona, to dla mnie jest to równoznaczne ze spadkiem sprawności z biegiem czasu, ta substancja musie się wypłukiwać.

----------


## Traianus

> Ze względu na wielowątkowość pytań kolegi Traianus, pozwolę sobie na odpowiedzi na poszczególne watki. 
> 
> Wskazane przez Ciebie w linkach oczyszczalnie to są filtry piaskowe. Jednym z większych problemów wykonawczych tego typu oczyszczalni jest właściwe uszczelnienie przejścia rury odprowadzającej przez geomembranę lub grubą folię izolującą od gruntu rodzimego.  
> 
> Co do oczyszczalni z linków - błędem jest, tak jak tam pokazano, układanie geowłókniny pomiędzy najniższą warstwą żwiru, a leżącą bezpośrednio na niej właściwej warstwie filtrującej. Takie rozwiązanie doprowadzi w czasie do kolmatacji geowłókniny, która ograniczy przepływ ścieków, co w konsekwencji doprowadzi do cyklicznego zalewania warstwy filtracyjnej i powstawania warunków beztlenowych w niej.   
> 
> Dobór powierzchni piaskowych filtrów pionowych to 4-7m2 na osobę liczone w połowie wysokości (większa powierzchnia jednostkowa dla terenów, gdzie zimy są bardziej srogie). Ale osobiście nawet na naszej Florydzie czyli na Dolnym Śląsku zrobiłbym ok 5m2 na osobę. 
> 
> Warstwy od dołu: geomembrana lub folia o grubości ok 1mm (dno + skarpy); warstwa zbierająca ze żwiru PŁUKANEGO np 2-16mm gr ok 20 cm; właściwa warstwa filtracyjna z piasku PŁUKANEGO 0,5-2 mm 60-70 cm, warstwa odprowadzająca ze żwiru PŁUKANEGO np 2-16mm gr. ok 20 cm. Dopiero na to geowłóknina i grunt rodzimy. Wentylacja z każdej nitki (rozsączającej i zbierającej) wyprowadzona ponad grunt minimum 50 cm.
> ...


1 To powiedz jeszcze jakie powinny być spadki rur?
2 Przy założeniu 4osoby x 7m2 = 28m2 jaki byś proponował długości poszczególnych boków filtra/poletka i ile nitek i jakiej długości dla drenażu rozsączającego i zbierającego ?

----------


## Traianus

> Ten "duet" wygląda jak zestawienie NRD i RFN. Absolutnie nie chcę tu obrażać Gama Plastic ale po prostu w zestawieniu tego sprzedawcy tak to wygląda.
> 
> Kiedyś z ciekawości czytałem instrukcję tego samodzielnego złoża Biorocka i tam są konkretne wymagania, co do stosowania osadników innych producentów - np. musi być wyposażony w skuteczny filtr doczyszczający. Jedyny wymieniony to był filtr szczotkowy.  Nie wiem czy NRD takowy ma.


Jak przy tym wyglądały by zbiorniki delfina, centroplasta,  hydret-worbet, lub takie coś http://sklep.szakk.pl/zbiornik-na-wo...bo-szakk-2700l
lub http://betonowekrakow.pl/szamba/ ten 2,6m3  :big grin:

----------


## WojtekINST

> No i  dobrze takie  coś  usłyszeć. Działki mam dość dużo bop od  oczyszczalni  będzie  ok  40m  na  szerokosc  ok  8  na dodatek  spadek na tych  40m  jest  prawie 2m.
> Ile  odwiertów  trzeba  wykonać  by dobrze  wiedzieć jaki mam grunt i gdzie  co  można  wykonać  co 5m  wystarczy  czy jak.


Tu różnie bywało, gdyż bardziej oszczędni klienci mieli jeden odwier na środku odprowadzenia ( studni, czy drenażu ). Dalej były przypadki z dwoma odwiertami, z których pierwszy był na pączątku drenażu, zaś drugi na końcu. Najliczniejszą grupą są jednak klienci, mający po trzy odwierty ( tj. pod dom i pod oczyszczalnię razem ). Rzadko trafiają się klienci z dużymi działki i mającymi nawet po cztery owierty - po rogach działki. Jeśli chciałbyś robić odwierty tylko pod oczyszczalnię, to jeden możnaby dać w miejscu zbiornika, drugi w docelowym miejscu drenażu ( na środku ), a trzeci w alternatywnym miejscu dla odprowadzenia. Ten trzeci odwiert jest na zapasa, aby mieć mozliwość manewru, gdyby w drugim miejscu coś wyskoczyło  :smile:

----------


## Traianus

> Co do oczyszczalni z linków - błędem jest, tak jak tam pokazano, układanie geowłókniny pomiędzy najniższą warstwą żwiru, a leżącą bezpośrednio na niej właściwej warstwie filtrującej. Takie rozwiązanie doprowadzi w czasie do kolmatacji geowłókniny, która ograniczy przepływ ścieków, co w konsekwencji doprowadzi do cyklicznego zalewania warstwy filtracyjnej i powstawania warunków beztlenowych w niej.


Tak rozumiem to, ale czy brak geowłókniny na pograniczu warstw, nie doprowadzi do opadania z czasem drobniejszych ziaren z wyższej warstwy do niższej z grórszym ziarnem?

----------


## matiix

> Tu różnie bywało, gdyż bardziej oszczędni klienci mieli jeden odwier na środku odprowadzenia ( studni, czy drenażu ).


No ja miałem  wiercone  pod  dom, ale  chyba  1-2  otwory  i  z  tego  co  widze  na  rysunku  co  gość  dał  do  projektu  to do 4m  odwiert suchy.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> 2 Z tego co wyczytałem na tym forum, to producent bioroka deklaruje, że ta ich wełna jest w zasadzie wieczna i niema potrzeby jej wymiany przy "prawidłowej" eksploatacji. Jeśli piszesz że jest czymś nasączona, to dla mnie jest to równoznaczne ze spadkiem sprawności z biegiem czasu, ta substancja musie się wypłukiwać.


Z tą "wiecznością" to może przesada - dają gwarancję na 10 lat. Ale faktycznie ubytek wełny mineralnej będzie znikomy np. w porównaniu do złóż kokosowych. 

Nasączanie nie jest elementem działającym w całym okresie eksploatacji złoża, a jedynie na początku, kiedy rozwój biomasy jest znikomy. W momencie kontaktu ze ściekami (wilgoć, substancje organiczne będące pożywką dla bakterii) zaczyna się intensywny rozwój tej biomasy. Jeżeli złoże będzie zaszczepione bakteriami w formie przetrwalnikowej oraz enzymami rozkładającymi związki organiczne z form złożonych do prostszych (łatwiej przyswajalnych) to ten wzrost biomasy będzie intensywniejszy.  Jak już biomasa się rozwinie - enzymy nie są potrzebne. Samo złoże nie wymaga spłukiwania, czyszczenia czy jakiegoś innego "resetu" więc ponowny rozruch nie jest potrzebny.

----------


## inżH2O

> Oczyszczalnia 9 m od domu. Pokrywy się chybocą na tych przedłużeniach. Kominek weń. na dachu, Ele większość gazów ucieka przez nieszczelne pokrywy.


No i masz przyczynę. To nie wina oczyszczalni tylko nieszczelnych włazów. Powinno wylatywać rurą wyprowadzoną ponad dach ale w zależności od układu instalacji wewnątrz budynku może się okazać że piony nie wystarczą. Dlatego robi się wtedy niezależną wentylację wysoką po elewacji budynku.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> No i masz przyczynę. To nie wina oczyszczalni tylko nieszczelnych włazów. Powinno wylatywać rurą wyprowadzoną ponad dach ale w zależności od układu instalacji wewnątrz budynku może się okazać że piony nie wystarczą. Dlatego robi się wtedy niezależną wentylację wysoką po elewacji budynku.


Taka konstrukcja że są nieszczelne. W sumie to przedłużenia za to odpowiadają. 
O niezależnej wentylacji czytałem. 
Pokombinuje na razie z wyłazami.

----------


## sagemini

Panowie, szybkie pytanie. Stoję przed decyzją wyboru oczyszczalni. Po wielu analizach doszedłem do wniosku, że wbór ograniczę do dwóch SBRów tj. ZBS-4c lub ZBS-6c. Na stałe w domu obecnie będą 2 dorosłe osoby rozsądnie gospodarujące wodą. W niedalekiej przyszłości pojawi się zapewne potomstwo. Okazjonalnie (weekendowo) w domu pojawiać się będzie większa ilość osób. 
W kwestii warunków terenowych - piach poprzerastany niewielkimi warstwami gliny, trochę żwiru na głębokości ok. 1.5m. Ogólnie ponoć warunki terenowe pozwalają spokojnie zastosować u mnie POŚ. Na którą z ww. oczyszczalni więc postawić?. Zasadniczo myśląc przyszłościowo bardziej optymalnym wyborem wydaje mi się ZBS-6c chociażby ze względu na większy osadnik wstępny. Pytanie jednak, jak taka oczyszczalnia będzie pracować niedociążona?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Panowie, szybkie pytanie. Stoję przed decyzją wyboru oczyszczalni. Po wielu analizach doszedłem do wniosku, że wbór ograniczę do dwóch SBRów tj. ZBS-4c lub ZBS-6c. Na stałe w domu obecnie będą 2 dorosłe osoby rozsądnie gospodarujące wodą. W niedalekiej przyszłości pojawi się zapewne potomstwo. Okazjonalnie (weekendowo) w domu pojawiać się będzie większa ilość osób. 
> W kwestii warunków terenowych - piach poprzerastany niewielkimi warstwami gliny, trochę żwiru na głębokości ok. 1.5m. Ogólnie ponoć warunki terenowe pozwalają spokojnie zastosować u mnie POŚ. Na którą z ww. oczyszczalni więc postawić?. Zasadniczo myśląc przyszłościowo bardziej optymalnym wyborem wydaje mi się ZBS-6c chociażby ze względu na większy osadnik wstępny. Pytanie jednak, jak taka oczyszczalnia będzie pracować niedociążona?


Teoretycznie to ZBS-4C będzie lepiej dostosowany do takiej ilości ścieków. Jednak ja z praktycznego punktu widzenia i tak brałbym ZBS-6C, gdyź ta większa pojemność zawsze się przydaje. Jeśli chodzi o niedociążenie to obie mają złoże biologiczne w komorze procesowej, które w takiej sutuacji się akurat przyda i zmniejszy, bądź nawet zniweluje ten problem. Przy okzaji zmniejszyć trzeba tryb działania. Przełącza się to na sterowniku. 
Nie mam za dużo klientów, którzy ZBS-6C użytkują tylko dla 2 osób, ale raczej nie narzekają na działanie takiego układu.

----------


## sagemini

Dzięki za radę, prawdopodobnie zdecyduje się na ZBS-6C. Mam nadzieję, że posłuży kilka lat w miarę bezproblemowo.

----------


## ŁukaszP1981

> ...
> 
> Waham sie pomiedzy:
> 1) Ekopol BIO-HYBRYDA2500 
> 2) Haba SBR TYTAN WIRO 5
> 3) Wobet Hydret ZBS-6C
> 
> Najbardzie przemawia ddo mnie Haba, pozniej wobet, na koncy Ekopol.
> 
> Jakies sugestie z Waszej stronny?


Wracajac do pytania powyzej. Analizujac wyniki badan Wobetu i Haby, defacto z tego samego certyfikowanego laboratorium, Haba wypada lepiej.

BZT 92,8 vs 97
CHZT 85,5 vs 95,4
Z 90 vs 97
N 78 vs 88
P 88 vs 88

Dokladajac do tego ta sama cene i instalatora na miejscu zdecydowalem sie jednak na HABA.
Dam znac za jakis czas jak sie sprawuje.

----------


## Alekko

> Wracajac do pytania powyzej. Analizujac wyniki badan Wobetu i Haby, defacto z tego samego certyfikowanego laboratorium, Haba wypada lepiej.
> 
> BZT 92,8 vs 97
> CHZT 85,5 vs 95,4
> Z 90 vs 97
> N 78 vs 88
> P 88 vs 88
> 
> Dokladajac do tego ta sama cene i instalatora na miejscu zdecydowalem sie jednak na HABA.
> Dam znac za jakis czas jak sie sprawuje.


Dobrze cię urobił wykonawca, że w procenty oczyszczenia uwierzyłeś. Mnie tak chciał zrobić, kiedyś handlowiec z Sotralentza, ale wyszło co i jak. Poczytaj sobie w instrukcji i gwarancji, kiedy masz gwarancję na stopień oczyszczenia. W procenty nie wierz, bo to było w labolatoriu, a w takiej domowej oczyszczalni to takich warunków nie ma. Przykład jest łatwy, aby to udowodnić, weź sobie poczytaj na wątku o MBBR i oczyszczalni Delfina. Ta firma na biologiczną oczyszczalnię na BZT5 daje aż 98%, a na wątku to nikomu to nie działa, czyli to kant. Wykonawca, pewnie ma dobrą cenę na tą od HABA i aby za dużo nie tłumaczyć dał procenty wysokie pod nos. Każdy kto chce kupić oczyszczalnię powinien sprawdzić to co rozumie, czyli ile ma komór, ile mają one pojemności i jak jest dmuchawa, na co jest sterowanie. Ja bym HABA nie brał, ale oprócz niej pilnuj ile da ci żwiru do wykopu.

----------


## ŁukaszP1981

Nikt mnie nie urobil, dane z badan z certyfikowanego laboratorium.
Tak jak napisalem obydwie oczyszczalnie byly badane w tym samym laboratorium w czechach. Zdaje sobie sprawe iz warunki laboratoryjne ale sa scisle okreslone norma i obydwie oczyszczalnie przebadane w ten sam sposob.
Jesli haba radzi sobie lepiej w labie niz Wobet w tych samych warunkach to dlaczego w codziennym uzytkowaniu mialoby byc inaczej??

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Analizujac wyniki badan Wobetu i Haby, defacto z tego samego certyfikowanego laboratorium, Haba wypada lepiej.
> 
> BZT 92,8 vs 97
> CHZT 85,5 vs 95,4
> Z 90 vs 97
> N 78 vs 88
> P 88 vs 88





> Nikt mnie nie urobil, dane z badan z certyfikowanego laboratorium.
> Tak jak napisalem obydwie oczyszczalnie byly badane w tym samym laboratorium w czechach. Zdaje sobie sprawe iz warunki laboratoryjne ale sa scisle okreslone norma i obydwie oczyszczalnie przebadane w ten sam sposob.
> Jesli haba radzi sobie lepiej w labie niz Wobet w tych samych warunkach to dlaczego w codziennym uzytkowaniu mialoby byc inaczej??


Czeski TUV SUD nie ma swojego stałego stanowiska badawczego do badania skuteczności oczyszczania. Dodatkowo same ścieki dopływające zgodnie z normą mogą mieć szerokie widełki w zakresie zanieczyszczeń, wiec mniejsza redukcja wyrażona w % dla bardziej stężonego ścieku będzie lepsza niż większa redukcja w % dla ścieku o niskiej zawartości zanieczyszczeń na wlocie. 

Także na podstawie tylko redukcji zanieczyszczeń nie możesz stwierdzić, że Haba jest lepsza.

Tego można się dowiedzieć albo z pełnego raportu (niedostępny dla użytkownika) lub z deklaracji właściwości użytkowych, gdzie obok redukcji w % wymieniona jest wartość w mg/dm3 (można wyliczyć średnią wartość zanieczyszczeń ścieków surowych).

----------


## Piotr&123

Witam wszystkich. 
Drodzy użytkownicy proszę o pomoc w rozwiązaniu  problemy mianowicie chciałbym zainstalować POŚ,  ale mam słaby grunt tzn:
- 40 cm wierzchniej ziemi
-30 cm piaskowej z kamieniami 
-1,3 m gliny 
A później już pojawia się woda. 
Z tego co wyczytałem to potrzebuje Kopiec filtracyjny tylko czy przy tak wysokiej wodzie jest sens go robić. 
W jednej z firm z rejonu mówą że bez problemu i polecają mi oczyszczalnie sapling sbar  mało o niej informacji,  bardziej zbs 6c mi się podoba. Dodam że w domu na obecną chwilę 2+1 i w planach kolejne dziecko. Fundusze koło 15 tys powinno się uzbierać.

----------


## Piotr&123

Dodam ze lustro w odwiercie  stabilizuje się na 1,3 m głębokość

----------


## pandzik

> Dodam ze lustro w odwiercie  stabilizuje się na 1,3 m głębokość


Zły temat wybrałeś kolego. Tu jest mowa o oczyszczalniach biologicznych, a dla nich bez znaczenia jest poziom wody gruntowej i warstwy geologiczne.

----------


## Piotr&123

Może źle napisałem mój pierwszy post ale POŚ  mi Dody gruntowej nie zlikwiduje. Ale wracając do tematu potrzebuje oczyszczalnie sbr która się u mnie sprawdzi mianowicie 
-3 osoby później 4 plus czasem goście 
-dobry zbiornik 
- dobrze rozwiązany sposób pompowania ścieków oczyszczony na nasyp bo chyba jest potrzebny.  
Jak wcześniej pisałem czy ktoś ma może POŚ  Sapling sbar jak się sprawuje i czy warto ją brac. Bo o wobecie pozytywnie piszą.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Zły temat wybrałeś kolego. Tu jest mowa o oczyszczalniach biologicznych, a dla nich bez znaczenia jest poziom wody gruntowej i warstwy geologiczne.


Piotr&123 pyta m.in. o dwa typy oczyszczalni biologicznych więc słuszny dział wybrał. Natomiast złe to jest Twoje  stwierdzenie o braku współzależności pomiędzy oczyszczalniami biologicznymi i warunkami hydrogeologicznymi.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Może źle napisałem mój pierwszy post ale POŚ  mi Dody gruntowej nie zlikwiduje. Ale wracając do tematu potrzebuje oczyszczalnie sbr która się u mnie sprawdzi mianowicie 
> -3 osoby później 4 plus czasem goście 
> -dobry zbiornik 
> - dobrze rozwiązany sposób pompowania ścieków oczyszczony na nasyp bo chyba jest potrzebny.  
> Jak wcześniej pisałem czy ktoś ma może POŚ  Sapling sbar jak się sprawuje i czy warto ją brac. Bo o wobecie pozytywnie piszą.


Przy wodzie na 1,3m bez kopca nie da rady. Dodatkowo nie bierz firmy z pierwszej łapanki która Ci będzie montowała oczyszczalnię, bo w takich warunkach zbiornik oczyszczalni trzeba odpowiednio posadowić.

Co do Saplinga. Oczyszczalnie najprawdopodobniej proponują Ci zmagazynowaną od dłuższego czasu. Równie dobrze mogą zaproponować Ci BioDuo Sotralentza – bo kiedyś nabyli, mają na stanie i trzeba to sprzedać. Tylko warto się zastanowić, kto będzie serwisował oraz dostarczał podzespoły w razie ich awarii do oczyszczalni których już się nie produkuje. 

Co do pompowania na nasyp – masz opcję oczyszczalni wyposażonej w pompę lub przepompownię ścieku oczyszczonego za oczyszczalnią. Osobiście jestem zwolennikiem drugiego rozwiązania.

----------


## ArturStadnik

Znam byłego Saplinga i o podzespoły bym się w ogóle nie martwił. Automatyka produkowana przez firmę z Górnego Śląska, dmuchawa Secoch, elektrozawory - tutaj nie wiem od kogo, ale jest to pewien standard, chyba były Sotralentz pracuje na tym samym. Pompy mamutowe - typowe rurki kanalizacyjne, dyfuzor napowietrzający - rurowy jeśli dobrze pamiętam.

Odnośnie pompowania ścieków - także jestem za tym aby była to nawet mini pompownia, ale zewnętrzny układ a nie pompa w zbiorniku oczyszczalni. 





> Przy wodzie na 1,3m bez kopca nie da rady. Dodatkowo nie bierz firmy z pierwszej łapanki która Ci będzie montowała oczyszczalnię, bo w takich warunkach zbiornik oczyszczalni trzeba odpowiednio posadowić.
> 
> Co do Saplinga. Oczyszczalnie najprawdopodobniej proponują Ci zmagazynowaną od dłuższego czasu. Równie dobrze mogą zaproponować Ci BioDuo Sotralentza – bo kiedyś nabyli, mają na stanie i trzeba to sprzedać. Tylko warto się zastanowić, kto będzie serwisował oraz dostarczał podzespoły w razie ich awarii do oczyszczalni których już się nie produkuje. 
> 
> Co do pompowania na nasyp – masz opcję oczyszczalni wyposażonej w pompę lub przepompownię ścieku oczyszczonego za oczyszczalnią. Osobiście jestem zwolennikiem drugiego rozwiązania.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Znam byłego Saplinga i o podzespoły bym się w ogóle nie martwił. Automatyka produkowana przez firmę z Górnego Śląska, dmuchawa Secoch, elektrozawory - tutaj nie wiem od kogo, ale jest to pewien standard, chyba były Sotralentz pracuje na tym samym. Pompy mamutowe - typowe rurki kanalizacyjne, dyfuzor napowietrzający - rurowy jeśli dobrze pamiętam.


Z wymianą dmuchawy membranowej poradzi sobie spokojnie większość użytkowników. Pompy mamutowe z racji konstrukcji są*raczej nie do popsucia. Elektrozawory czy dyfuzory ogranie większość firm zajmujących się oczyszczalniami.

Natomiast sterownik to już inna bajka. Znaczna część producentów oczyszczalni montuje sterowniki do których potrzebne jest hasło aby przeprowadzić czynności serwisowe lub zmianę czasu pracy podzespołów. Firma produkująca sterownik nie ma obowiązku podawania tego hasła  dla klienta zewnętrznego (użytkownika), bo m.in. algorytm pracy jest własnością producenta oczyszczalni. W momencie gdy nie ma dostępu do serwisu Saplinga lub Sotralentza to nawet firma mająca pojęcie o oczyszczalniach nic nie poradzi bez hasła do sterownika w momencie gdy trzeba będzie coś przy tym sterowniku zrobić. 

Dlatego uważam, że kupowanie oczyszczalni które już nie są produkowane, a posiadają rasowe sterowniki jest sporym ryzykiem dla klienta.

----------


## inżH2O

> Pompy mamutowe z racji konstrukcji są*raczej nie do popsucia.


Tu się można zdziwić. Miałem kiedyś sytuację zgłoszoną przez użytkownika Delfina, że jeden mamut nie działa. Okazało się, że jakimś sposobem zapchał się osadem recyrkluowanym do osadnika wstępnego. Pierwszy raz się z czymś takim spotkałem.

----------


## Piotr&123

Dziękuję  za odpowiedź. Będę musiał kogoś poszukać do wykonania oczyszczalni. A z dodatkowy zbiornikiem  dobra rada zawsze będzie można wykorzystać wodę do trawnika.  Jeszcze poczytam ślę ten zbs najbardziej mnie przekonuje a poza tym dość często na wątku się pojawia.

----------


## klaudiusz_x

> A z dodatkowy zbiornikiem  dobra rada zawsze będzie można wykorzystać wodę do trawnika.


Gadałem z geologiem.
Generalnie powiedział żeby wody z oczyszczalni nie używać do podlewania. Pytałem o podlewanie ogródka działkowego.
Geolog w ochronie środowiska w urzędzie miasta.
Wspominał coś o bakteriach zawartych w tym co wypływa z oczyszczalni biologicznej.
Było to rok temu.
Może wypowiedzą się w tej sprawie znawcy tematu?

----------


## inżH2O

> Kup teraz Biorock i powiedzmy, że będzie działał ekstra, a tu przyjdzie nawałnica po roku, która zaleje odprowadzenie z niej. Woda będzie stała wszędzie i w drenażu i w Biorock przez tydzień dwa. .


Przyznam, ze dość ekstremalna sytuacja ale z racji konstrukcji Biorocka woda z bioreaktora zejdzie szybciej niż z drenażu. Czyli jak już drenaż zacznie ponownie przyjmować wodę to bioreaktor już dawno wróci do nominalnej wilgotności złoża.




> Nic się tam nie stanie, pomimo, że nie ma tam powietrza i biologia padła. Pewnie potem trzeba to płukać lub wymienić złoże. Nie łatwo, ani nie tanio. Taki osad czynny w Centroplast opróżniasz ze wszystkich komór, zalewasz do pełna i znowu masz strat. W jeden dzień. Wiadomo, że efektu oczyszczenia nie ma od razu, ale znowu możesz startować i sobie sypać, czy zaszczepiać co chcesz. Łatwiej to i prościej, a sememu też można to bez serwisu zrobić


Nic z tych rzeczy – złoże odprowadzi nadmiar wody w ciągu kilku godzin dzięki grawitacji. Kształtki złoża nie są wykonane z materii organicznej, więc ulegać rozkładowi nie będą.  
W przeciwieństwie do przywołanej przez Ciebie oczyszczalni Centroplastu, która po takim resecie do osiągnięcia pełni skuteczności wymaga wpracowania przez kilka tygodni, Biorock praktycznie po spłynięciu nadmiaru wody wraca na pełne obroty w ciągu kilku dni i nie wymaga żadnych czynności od użytkownika, tym bardziej wzywania serwisu.

----------


## inżH2O

> Zastanawia mnie jeszcze kwestia wykorzystania wody za oczyszczalnią. Czy jest jakiś sposób aby ją uzdatnić? Posiadam oczko wodne i tam do czyszczenia wody oprócz filtra zastosowana jest lampa UV która likwiduje glony i bakterie. Podobne lampy stosuje się do wody pitnej. Czy zastosowanie takiej lampy przez którą pompowana byłaby woda z oczyszczalni umożliwiło by wykorzystanie jej do podlewania?


W Białymstoku jest bardzo doświadczony producent sterylizatorów UV - firma TMA. Z tego co się orientuję produkują również lampy do oczyszczalni, które wyjeżdżają do krajów skandynawskich, gdzie jak wiadomo wymagania są bardzo restrykcyjne. Dobór lampy do ścieków nie jest adekwatny do doboru lampy do wody, ale firma zapewne Ci pomoże w rozwikłaniu tego problemu.

----------


## onkiel

Witam, a co powiecie o oczyszczalni Aquamatic STM 5? Czytam tutaj już kilkanaście stron i jakoś mi się nie przewinęło ta firma. Pytam bo stoimy przed wyborem jaka oczyszczalnia dla 2+1. I jeszcze pytanie czy stara studnia może być wykorzystywana jako studnia chłonna?

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> I jeszcze pytanie czy stara studnia może być wykorzystywana jako studnia chłonna?


Nie możesz tego zrobić legalnie. Ponadto czy Ty chłopie nie masz za grosz wyobraźni? Dokonasz skażenia warw wodonośnych.

----------


## onkiel

A jakieś info na temat Aquamatic, lub może porównanie z Wobet Hydret WBS-4C. A co do studni to o tym nie pomyślałem przepraszam. Wszędzie mamy wodociągi i wodę że studni ludzie używają do podlewania trawników.

----------


## onkiel

A właśnie pytanie które powinno się chyba zadać na samym początku. Jeśli chce zamontować POŚ co muszę sprawdzić? To że zgłoszenie do gminy to wiem, ale żeby sprawdzić czy mogę mieć studnie chłonną to co należy sprawdzić i jak?

----------


## WojtekINST

> A jakieś info na temat Aquamatic, lub może porównanie z Wobet Hydret WBS-4C. A co do studni to o tym nie pomyślałem przepraszam. Wszędzie mamy wodociągi i wodę że studni ludzie używają do podlewania trawników.


Oczyszczalnia Aquamatic STM to przepływówka ze złożem obrotowym, które obracane jest poprzez podanie powietrza pod jego dolną część. Kiedyś widziałem taką oczyszczalnię na targach. Nie spodobało mi się to, ale była to wersję z dowma osobnymi zbiornikami. W tej technologii chciano upiec " dwie pieczenie na jednym ogniu ". Dla mnie oprócz działania liczy się też serwisowalność urządzenia i tutaj mam duże wątpliwości. Technologię złóż obrotowych mamy na rynku w BioDisc, ale tam obrót złoża jest wywoływany prze napęd, a nie przez powietrze / napowietrzanie. W sumie to nie wiem, czy w STM jest dyfuzor, czy może rurką nawierconą podają powietrze pod złoże. Na pewno jest to oczyszczalnia bardzo żadko występująca na rynku, więc jak chcesz ryzykować to Twój wybór. Ja wolałbym technologię SBR i ZBS-4C, a nawet ZBS-6C. 

Jeśli chodzi o odrowadzenie to najpierw ustal lub przynajmniej zorientuj się po sąsiedzku jaki może być najwyższy poziom wód gruntowych. Teraz ich nie ma ale w wielu miescach jest susza i można przyjąć złe założenia odnośnie tego. Jak grunt jest przpuszczalny i woda gruntowa nie wystęuje to wówczas najlepiej sprawdza się tradycyjny drenaż na żwirze płukanym. Nie jestem zwolennikiem studni chłonnych, gdyż w praktyce rozprowadzenie na większej powierzchni w ciągach daje " dłużej spokojny sen "  :smile:

----------


## Ra-V

Witam,

Chciałbym prosić o pomoc w wyborze przydomowej oczyszczalni.
Na działce jest glina więc planowałem odprowadzić oczyszczone ścieki do rowu melioracyjnego który mam działce. Z oczyszczalni będą korzystały 4 osoby. Dobrze byłoby gdyby oczyszczalnia była jak najmniej obsługiwane i tania w eksploatacji. Dodatkowo nie może z niej brzydko pachnieć bo będzie dość blisko domu. Początkowo myślałem o Treidenis ale przeczytałem wiele niepochlebnych opinii i teraz już sam nie wiem co wybrać.

----------


## sagemini

Od około 6 miesięcy użytkuje ZBS-6c i póki co jestem zadowolony. Oczyszczalnia robi to do czego została stworzona i w zasadzie zapomniałem że ją mam. Niemniej jednak ze względu na dość dużą twardość wody zmuszony jestem zainwestować w zmiękczacz. Czy istnieją jakieś istotne przeciwwskazania do stosowania zmiękczacza w połączeniu z moją oczyszczalnią?

----------


## KrzychuKo

Zdecydowałem się na Wobet Hydret ZBS. Zastanawiam się jeszcze jaką wielkość wybrać, 6C czy 8C. 
Czy jest między nimi jakaś różnica oprócz pojemności?
Czy 8C będzie działać poprawienie przy małej ilości ścieków? ( przez jakiś czas np. 2 osoby w domu )

Kolejna sprawa to drenaż. 
Jak obliczyć jego ilość?
Czy nitki mogą być dłuższe niż 20m?
Na co zwrócić uwagę?

----------


## Mendium

> Zastanawiam się jeszcze jaką wielkość wybrać, 6C czy 8C.


Dla ilu osób?




> Kolejna sprawa to drenaż. 
> Jak obliczyć jego ilość?
> Czy nitki mogą być dłuższe niż 20m?
> Na co zwrócić uwagę?


Jaki masz grunt? Najlepiej podrzuć przekrój pionowy lub wyniki odwiertu.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Zdecydowałem się na Wobet Hydret ZBS. Zastanawiam się jeszcze jaką wielkość wybrać, 6C czy 8C. 
> Czy jest między nimi jakaś różnica oprócz pojemności?
> Czy 8C będzie działać poprawienie przy małej ilości ścieków? ( przez jakiś czas np. 2 osoby w domu )
> 
> Kolejna sprawa to drenaż. 
> Jak obliczyć jego ilość?
> Czy nitki mogą być dłuższe niż 20m?
> Na co zwrócić uwagę?


Zawsze jestem zwolennikiem wybierania większą pojemność jeśli jest taka możliwość w oczyszczalni. Nawet gdy będzie mały napływ ścieków to sądzę, że technologia SBR oraz złoże biologiczne zmniejszy tego negatywne skutki. Na pewno ZBS-8C ma więcej złoża. 
Oczywiście można krytykować, że jest to za duża oczyszczalnia - pojemność, skoro 6C komuś wystarczy ? Oczyszczalnie " potencjalnie za duże ", czym dłużej pracują tym pracują lepiej - tzn. mogą tak pracować i to bym wybrał. Największą korzyścią za to może być wydłużony okres wybierania, który w zależności od ilości osób, obstawiałbym, że może być 2-3 krotnie dłuższy w 8C w stosunku do 6C.

W kwestii drenażu to do sprawy można podejść na dwa sposoby:
- dobrać po faktycznej ilośc osób,
- max. dla danego typu oczyszczalni - czyli dla 8RLM w 8C

Długość drenażu jest ważna ale nie mniej lub nawet bardziej, ile tam wsypiemy podsypki ze żwiru płukanego 16-32. Dlatego, gdy ktoś zrobi np. drenaż na 60m, a wsypie tylko 10 ton to może się z czasem zdziwić  :sad:

----------


## Wertika

Witam wszystkich, 
Zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc w wyborze POŚ.Dom jednorodzinny, początkowo 2+1, docelowo 4 osoby. Grunt - piasek/żwir. Poziom wody - nie jest mi niestety znany. Prześledziłam wątki odnośnie oczyszczalni i na ten moment waham się między:
1. SBR Tytan Wiro 5 - Haba
2. ZBS-4C - Wobet Hydret
3. Monoblock - Biorock
4. Bioficient/Biopura - Kingspan
Ku czemu się skłonić, jeśli zależy mi przede wszystkim na jak najmniejszej ingerencji w obsługę?

----------


## adrianopel

Ja dokonując wyboru kierowałem się też odległością od producenta na wypadek awarii czy potrzeby serwisu i stąd padł wybór na Wobet Hydret (są z Aleksandrowa Łódzkiego, ja z Łodzi). Ktoś powie, że nie jest to istotne ale ja jakoś nie mam ochoty wzywać ekipy czy szukać części z drugiego końca polski w razie potrzeby (lub Europy w przypadku Biorocka).

A co do ingerencji w obsługę to co przez to rozumiesz? Ja początkowo miałem dylemat czy ZBS (automatyka, różne programy w zależności od ilości osób) czy przepływówka (np Biohybryda), która ma jedynie kompresorek. Mimo, że unikam jak ognia zbyt skomplikowanych urządzeń (potencjalnie większe ryzyko awarii) to jednak chciałem mieć możliwość wpływu na pracę oczyszczalni i stąd wybór pierwszego. Jak się nie spierdzielą sterowniki to ingerencja będzie się ograniczać do wywiezienia osadu co 6 miesięcy-rok + monitorowanie studni chłonnej i jej przepłukanie/przeczyszczenie co jakiś czas jeśli będzie potrzeba.

Biorock nie ma żadnej elektroniki ale pomijając cenę ja jego brałem pod uwagę tylko na początku ale fakt, że to dość niszowy sprzęt i producent z daleka to odpuściłem.

----------


## Wertika

> Ja dokonując wyboru kierowałem się też odległością od producenta na wypadek awarii czy potrzeby serwisu i stąd padł wybór na Wobet Hydret (są z Aleksandrowa Łódzkiego, ja z Łodzi). Ktoś powie, że nie jest to istotne ale ja jakoś nie mam ochoty wzywać ekipy czy szukać części z drugiego końca polski w razie potrzeby (lub Europy w przypadku Biorocka).
> 
> A co do ingerencji w obsługę to co przez to rozumiesz? Ja początkowo miałem dylemat czy ZBS (automatyka, różne programy w zależności od ilości osób) czy przepływówka (np Biohybryda), która ma jedynie kompresorek. Mimo, że unikam jak ognia zbyt skomplikowanych urządzeń (potencjalnie większe ryzyko awarii) to jednak chciałem mieć możliwość wpływu na pracę oczyszczalni i stąd wybór pierwszego. Jak się nie spierdzielą sterowniki to ingerencja będzie się ograniczać do wywiezienia osadu co 6 miesięcy-rok + monitorowanie studni chłonnej i jej przepłukanie/przeczyszczenie co jakiś czas jeśli będzie potrzeba.
> 
> Biorock nie ma żadnej elektroniki ale pomijając cenę ja jego brałem pod uwagę tylko na początku ale fakt, że to dość niszowy sprzęt i producent z daleka to odpuściłem.


Odległość też jest pewnie istotna, ale że budujemy dom pod Bydgoszczą to sytuacja jest trochę gorsza :wink:  Biorock brałam pod uwagę przez wzgląd na ten brak elektroniki i fakt, że niby jest najbardziej odporny w sytuacji, gdy ścieków będzie mniej, niż zakładamy.

Temat obsługi - wywóz raz na rok (dwa razy też przeżyjemy), ale żeby nie trzeba było bawić się w dosypywanie bakterii, chyba że nie jest to aż tak uciążliwe (ktoś z własnego doświadczenia mógłby się wypowiedzieć?). 

Jak sprawuje się Wobet?

----------


## adrianopel

Ja ZBS-6C będę instalował dopiero za około 2 miesiące więc na temat samego użytkowania wiem tylko tyle ile napisali inni użytkownicy w tym temacie. O dosypywaniu bakterii do tej konkretnie oczyszczalni na razie nic nie słyszałem ani nie znalazłem informacji w dokumentacji producenta ale może w dniu montażu dostanę jakąś bardziej szczegółową instrukcję. Jakby była tam o tym wzmianka to na pewno napiszę. Wydaje mi się jednak, że biorąc pod uwagę jak działa ta oczyszczalnia to regularne dosypywanie nie będzie potrzebne przy założeniu, że nie będzie się stosować mocnej chemii i np kondensat od pieca gazowego (ja taki mam) będzie najpierw przechodził przez neutralizator zanim trafi do oczyszczalni. Grunt aby nie wprowadzać "syfu" do oczyszczalni to bakterie będą się miały dobrze, takie jest moje zdanie ale może rzeczywistość je zweryfikuje podczas eksploatacji.

----------


## Alekko

> Witam wszystkich, 
> Zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc w wyborze POŚ.Dom jednorodzinny, początkowo 2+1, docelowo 4 osoby. Grunt - piasek/żwir. Poziom wody - nie jest mi niestety znany. Prześledziłam wątki odnośnie oczyszczalni i na ten moment waham się między:
> 1. SBR Tytan Wiro 5 - Haba
> 2. ZBS-4C - Wobet Hydret
> 3. Monoblock - Biorock
> 4. Bioficient/Biopura - Kingspan
> Ku czemu się skłonić, jeśli zależy mi przede wszystkim na jak najmniejszej ingerencji w obsługę?


Ja mam oczyszczalnię biologiczną z Centroplastu, choć nie jest to najwyższym model to jakoś działa, ale brak dobrej elektroniki już odczuwam.
Jak nie miałem czasu do niej zaglądać i regulować to było nico gorzej. Jak o nią dbam to lepiej. Chyba bym o Wobet myślał u ciebie. Widziałem
jej sterowanie i mi się podobało z tyloma zaworami auto. 
Jak działa nie powiem bo było w trakcie napowietrzania i nie widziałem co z niej odchodzi. Podobno jest ok.

----------


## Brunoxp

> Witam wszystkich, 
> Zwracam się z prośbą o pomoc w wyborze POŚ.Dom jednorodzinny, początkowo 2+1, docelowo 4 osoby. Grunt - piasek/żwir. Poziom wody - nie jest mi niestety znany. Prześledziłam wątki odnośnie oczyszczalni i na ten moment waham się między:
> 1. SBR Tytan Wiro 5 - Haba
> 2. ZBS-4C - Wobet Hydret
> 3. Monoblock - Biorock
> 4. Bioficient/Biopura - Kingspan
> Ku czemu się skłonić, jeśli zależy mi przede wszystkim na jak najmniejszej ingerencji w obsługę?


Król jest tylko jeden  :smile:  Cena z montażem ok 20k ale: zero regulacji, zero hałasu, zero smrodku i grube wywożone raz w roku. No i woda pięknie oczyszczona służy do podlewania roślin.

----------


## ivanik

> Król jest tylko jeden  Cena z montażem ok 20k ale: zero regulacji, zero hałasu, zero smrodku i grube wywożone raz w roku. No i woda pięknie oczyszczona służy do podlewania roślin.


Tzn.?

My też zastanawiamy się nad oczyszczalnią. Mimo aktualnie 3 osób (docelowo 4) skłaniamy się ku ZBS-6C. ZBS-4C jakaś taka malutka mi się wydaje. Dowiedziałem się że są jakieś 2 wersje tych oczyszczalni. Jedna "golas" a 2 już ze studzienką i jakimś rozsączaniem tzn. jakby taki full pakiet. Ktoś coś wie co wchodzi w skład takiego full pakietu i czy warto to brać czy lepiej samemu coś zrobić np. dłuższe nitki rozsączania itp. Jak długie powinny być nitki z rozsączaniem do takiej oczyszczalni i jak głęboko je zakopać? Lepszy żwir płukany czy kamień?
Chętnie posłucham jakiś innych propozycji. Decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta.

Trochę OT.
Drugie pytanie mam też w kwestii odprowadzenia wody deszczowej. Mamy dużą działkę. Grunt raczej przepuszczalny. Jak powinno wyglądać odprowadzenie z rynien? Każdy pisze o rurach żółtych w geowłókninie i dobrej podsypce ze żwiru. Ale co to jest ta dobra podsypka? 20cm,30cm czy 50cm? Jak długie powinny być takie rury? czy 20m do 1 rynny wystarczy? Jak głęboko zakopuje się takie odwodnienia? Dach ma około 300m2 i są do tego 4 rynny.

Dużo pytań ale jak najwięcej człowiek chce zrobić sam a nawet jak nie zrobi to chociaż dobrze wiedzieć na co zwrócić uwagę przy robieniu przez wykonawcę.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Tzn.?
> 
> My też zastanawiamy się nad oczyszczalnią. Mimo aktualnie 3 osób (docelowo 4) skłaniamy się ku ZBS-6C. ZBS-4C jakaś taka malutka mi się wydaje. Dowiedziałem się że są jakieś 2 wersje tych oczyszczalni. Jedna "golas" a 2 już ze studzienką i jakimś rozsączaniem tzn. jakby taki full pakiet. Ktoś coś wie co wchodzi w skład takiego full pakietu i czy warto to brać czy lepiej samemu coś zrobić np. dłuższe nitki rozsączania itp. Jak długie powinny być nitki z rozsączaniem do takiej oczyszczalni i jak głęboko je zakopać? Lepszy żwir płukany czy kamień?
> Chętnie posłucham jakiś innych propozycji. Decyzja jeszcze nie podjęta.
> 
> Dużo pytań ale jak najwięcej człowiek chce zrobić sam a nawet jak nie zrobi to chociaż dobrze wiedzieć na co zwrócić uwagę przy robieniu przez wykonawcę.


Sądzę, że ZBS-6C to lepszy wybór, gdyż większa pojemność zawsze się przydaje oraz ma dwa włazy rewizyjne co ułatwia obsługę. Jeśli chodzi o zestawy to jak brałem w zeszłym roku to były dwa do wyboru, tj.: do drenażu na żwirze płukanym lub z pakietami. W pierwszym było chyba z 48m rur i geowłókniny oraz wysoka studzienka rozdzielcza z trzema wyjściami. W drugiej wersji, była ta sama studzienka ale było o połowę mniej rur oraz paleta pakietów tj. 24m. 

Nitki drenażu robi się tak do około 20m w teorii ale jak masz krótki drenaż to muszą być minimum dwie. Nie robi się drenażu na jednej nitce. Żwir płukany 16-32mm sypiesz w jednym i w drugim przypadku, tyle, że w pakietach jest jego mniej. W obu przypadkach geowłókninę rozkładasz nad górną płaszczyzną rury drenażowej.

Nie wiem jakie jest aktualne wyposażenie takich kompletów  :sad: 

Ułożenie drenażu i jego zagłębienie wyznacza Ci w sumie głębokość montażu zbiornika, a potem spadek grawitacyjny do studzienki drenażowej o ile nie robisz jakiegoś nasypu. Musisz też wiedzieć jaki jest poziom wód gruntowych na działce, aby nie wyszło, że drenaż będzie za głęboko, a tym samym za mała będzie różnica w stosunku do ich poziomu.

Jeśli chodzi o pilnowanie roboty instalatora, to najpierw trzeba wiedzieć ile ton było w wycenie podsypki, tj. żwiru płukanego 16-32mm. Potwierdzić czy to nie za mało, a potem sprawdzić, czy tyle przywieziono i odpowiednio wsypano.

Musisz przed montażem zapoznać się z instrukcją montażu i mieć wodę do zalania zbiornika. Ja też brałem nadbudowy od razu spawane do oczyszczalni, jak wiedziałem, że będzie głębiej. Można je dokupić luzem, ale ja wolałem regulować tylko ostatnią ich wysokość przy gruncie.

Tyle w skrócie  :smile:

----------


## Gruth

> Zapomniałem dodać jeszcze jedną istotną kwestię... w domku planowane jest użycie młynka do zlewozmywaka.


W tym przypadku najlepsze będzie chyba szambo. Jeśli poważnie myślisz o POŚ to zrób sobie kompostownik na końcu ogrodu.

Niech lepsi się wypowiedzą dokładniej. To co ja zauważyłem to:
- wybrałeś sobie 3 różne technologie oczyszczali i jak je tu porównać?
- Feliksnavis FEL-6 ma 1,65m3 pojemności całkowitej i możesz z niej wg producenta wybierać osad nadmierny 1-2 razy w roku  :smile:  No comments.
- BioFicient 6 to przepływówka i ma 3m3 pojemności całkowitej. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to osadnik wstępny ma z tego połowę.
- ZBS -6C pełen SBR z osadnikiem wstępnym 1,5m3

Co masz zamiar zrobić z mieszaniną wody deszczowej i oczyszczonych scieków? Bo jeśli planujesz podlewanie z węża ogrodu tą mieszanką to błąd.
Przeczytaj cały wątek od początku. Warto (choć dużo samozaparcia to wymaga).

----------


## WojtekINST

> W tym przypadku najlepsze będzie chyba szambo. Jeśli poważnie myślisz o POŚ to zrób sobie kompostownik na końcu ogrodu.
> 
> Niech lepsi się wypowiedzą dokładniej. To co ja zauważyłem to:
> - wybrałeś sobie 3 różne technologie oczyszczali i jak je tu porównać?
> - Feliksnavis FEL-6 ma 1,65m3 pojemności całkowitej i możesz z niej wg producenta wybierać osad nadmierny 1-2 razy w roku  No comments.
> - BioFicient 6 to przepływówka i ma 3m3 pojemności całkowitej. Jeśli dobrze pamiętam to osadnik wstępny ma z tego połowę.
> - ZBS -6C pełen SBR z osadnikiem wstępnym 1,5m3


Ogólnie to dobrze podsumowane  :smile: . 

Czyli jak chcesz mieć jakąś oczyszczalnie to nie planuj młynka  :smile: .

 Poza tym z oczyszczalni jest chyba więcej korzyści niż z młynka  :smile:   :smile: .

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam wszystkich.
> Podobnie jak większość forumowiczów, mam problem z doborem oczyszczalni dla swoich kryteriów.
> Prośba o pomoc / opinie na bazie poniższych danych wejściowych:
> 
> - oczyszczone ścieki planowane do odprowadzenia do 10m3 zbiornika na deszczówkę z przelewem awaryjnym do studni chłonnej z powierzchnią czynną ok 4m2,
> .


Jeśli chcesz oczyszczalnie połączyć z deszczówką w spólnym zbiorniku retencyjnym to jest to możliwe. Jednak ogólnie 10m3 szambo z przelewem ( czyli taki zbiornik na deszczówkę ) jest za duży  :sad: .
Najważniejsze jest, aby oczyszczalnia działa bardzo sprawnie i wówczas iglaki będziesz podlewał z większą częstotliwością z mniejszego zbiornika, a nie rzadziej z dużego.

Jako odprowadzenie nadmiaru nie polecam studni chłonnej, gdyż spód warstwy podsypki, "na mój gust" będzie zbyt blisko poziomu wód gruntowych. Odprowadzenie musi "udźwignąć" znacznie więcej niż odpływ z oczyszczalni, dlatego trzeba to zrobić z dużym zapasem.

----------


## GregiWKS

> Jeśli chcesz oczyszczalnie połączyć z deszczówką w spólnym zbiorniku retencyjnym to jest to możliwe. Jednak ogólnie 10m3 szambo z przelewem ( czyli taki zbiornik na deszczówkę ) jest za duży .
> Najważniejsze jest, aby oczyszczalnia działa bardzo sprawnie i wówczas iglaki będziesz podlewał z większą częstotliwością z mniejszego zbiornika, a nie rzadziej z dużego.
> 
> Jako odprowadzenie nadmiaru nie polecam studni chłonnej, gdyż spód warstwy podsypki, "na mój gust" będzie zbyt blisko poziomu wód gruntowych. Odprowadzenie musi "udźwignąć" znacznie więcej niż odpływ z oczyszczalni, dlatego trzeba to zrobić z dużym zapasem.


Dziękuje wszystkim za opinie.
W takim razie aktualizuję dane wejściowe: oczyszczone ścieki będą rozsączane skrzynkami lub drenażem bez połączenia ze zbiornikiem na deszczówkę.
Pojemność zbiornika po szybkim przeliczeniu ilości opadów na rok we wrocku oraz analizie powierzchni ogrodu do podlewania wychodzi mi ok 5,5m3, z zapasem zakładam 6-7m3 + studnia chłonna z przelewu awaryjnego.
Młynek odpada skoro jest z nim tyle problemów.
Teraz sama oczyszczalnia: jaka jest przewaga ( oprócz ceny ) ZBS-6C nad BioF 6? WH wydaje się być bardziej skomplikowany i wymagający więcej działań ze strony użytkownika? Stopień oczyszczenia ścieków podobny, oba teoretycznie z bezwonna pracą, zużycie energii na tym samym poziomie, dla obu producenci deklarują że są mało wrażliwe na przerwy w dostawie "pożywki", oba w miarę odporne na chemie domową...
Technologia oczywiście inna, pytanie który bardziej funkcjonalny w sensie użytkowym i serwisowym?
HW to jednak elektrozawory, sterownik, etc...na logikę wydaje się że więcej podzespołów awaryjnych...
Proszę o radę.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dziękuje wszystkim za opinie.
> W takim razie aktualizuję dane wejściowe: oczyszczone ścieki będą rozsączane skrzynkami lub drenażem bez połączenia ze zbiornikiem na deszczówkę.
> Pojemność zbiornika po szybkim przeliczeniu ilości opadów na rok we wrocku oraz analizie powierzchni ogrodu do podlewania wychodzi mi ok 5,5m3, z zapasem zakładam 6-7m3 + studnia chłonna z przelewu awaryjnego.
> Młynek odpada skoro jest z nim tyle problemów.
> Teraz sama oczyszczalnia: jaka jest przewaga ( oprócz ceny ) ZBS-6C nad BioF 6? WH wydaje się być bardziej skomplikowany i wymagający więcej działań ze strony użytkownika? Stopień oczyszczenia ścieków podobny, oba teoretycznie z bezwonna pracą, zużycie energii na tym samym poziomie, dla obu producenci deklarują że są mało wrażliwe na przerwy w dostawie "pożywki", oba w miarę odporne na chemie domową...
> Technologia oczywiście inna, pytanie który bardziej funkcjonalny w sensie użytkowym i serwisowym?
> HW to jednak elektrozawory, sterownik, etc...na logikę wydaje się że więcej podzespołów awaryjnych...
> Proszę o radę.


Z mojego doświadczenia, wynika jednak, że ta cała elektronika w ZBS, nie uratuje Ci czterech liter, ale jest przydatna ( czytaj. wygodna  :smile:  ) oraz niezbędna w tej technologii. Oczyszczalnia SBR w pełnym słowa znaczenia musi mieć sterowane wszystko, czyli dmuchawę i komplet pomp mamutowych, aby proces przebiegał właściwe. To duże uproszczenie ale nie tłumaczę tu ze szczegółami co to SBR  :smile:  . 
Elektronika daje też możliwość większego wpłynięcia na proces. Dla przykładu dajmy na to, że oczyszczalnia nie działa to co możesz zrobić z urządzeniem o prostym sterowaniu lub jego braku ? Fabryka, czy raczej jej serwis nie ma " pola manewru " i wrzuci Ci, że musisz to i tamto zrobić oraz "polepszyć" ściek dopływający. 
W oczyszczalni ze sterowaniem, mogą Cię podpytać ( jak chcą  :smile:  ) i zmienić program dostosowując go w pewnym sensie do Ciebie. W dużej teorii ( wkurza mnie to, że wciąż gadam o teorii i ogólnikach, chyba trzeba drugie piwko otworzyć  :smile:  ), to w ZBS masz już możliwość przełączania trybów i jest to już jakiś pierwszy poziom modyfikacji parametrów pracy wyposażenia oczyszczalni. Podsumowując to plus dla ZBS. Czy się sterowniki psują - oczywiście, ale z zamontowanych przeze mnie oczyszczalni były to jakieś sporadyczne przypadki.

Ogólnie porcjowani ścieków dopływających daje dużą przewagę nad zwykłymi przepływówkami. Pisał o tym bardziej fachowo czysteśrodowisko. Na papierze to może i obie mają zbliżony stopień oczyszczenia, ale według mnie Bioficient tu bardzie odstaje od tej teoretycznej normy  :sad:  . 

Nie wiem, czy coś się też zmieniło w dmuchawach, ale ZBS ma firmówkę, a w tych co ja widziałem Biopura-ch były słabszej firmy i bez wyłączania awaryjnego dmuchawy po przebiciu membrany. Czyli takiej dmuchawy, jak Ci strzeliła membrana to już nie miałeś po co oddawać do serwisu  :sad: . 

Pozostała kwestia awaryjności elektrozaworów. Jest to najmniej psujące się urządzenie i o ile od razu coś nie zadziałało ( wada fabryczna ) to będzie działać. 

Ogólnie to chyba nie jestem z tym na bieżąco i ktoś mi mógłby wytłumaczyć dlaczego Biopura została Bioficient i czym się one różną ?

----------


## GregiWKS

> Z mojego doświadczenia, wynika jednak, że ta cała elektronika w ZBS, nie uratuje Ci czterech liter, ale jest przydatna ( czytaj. wygodna  ) oraz niezbędna w tej technologii. Oczyszczalnia SBR w pełnym słowa znaczenia musi mieć sterowane wszystko, czyli dmuchawę i komplet pomp mamutowych, aby proces przebiegał właściwe. To duże uproszczenie ale nie tłumaczę tu ze szczegółami co to SBR  . 
> Elektronika daje też możliwość większego wpłynięcia na proces. Dla przykładu dajmy na to, że oczyszczalnia nie działa to co możesz zrobić z urządzeniem o prostym sterowaniu lub jego braku ? Fabryka, czy raczej jej serwis nie ma " pola manewru " i wrzuci Ci, że musisz to i tamto zrobić oraz "polepszyć" ściek dopływający. 
> W oczyszczalni ze sterowaniem, mogą Cię podpytać ( jak chcą  ) i zmienić program dostosowując go w pewnym sensie do Ciebie. W dużej teorii ( wkurza mnie to, że wciąż gadam o teorii i ogólnikach, chyba trzeba drugie piwko otworzyć  ), to w ZBS masz już możliwość przełączania trybów i jest to już jakiś pierwszy poziom modyfikacji parametrów pracy wyposażenia oczyszczalni. Podsumowując to plus dla ZBS. Czy się sterowniki psują - oczywiście, ale z zamontowanych przeze mnie oczyszczalni były to jakieś sporadyczne przypadki.


Pytanie 1. czy sterownik ZBS da się zainstalować w domku czy musi być w ich dedykowanej skrzynce?
Pytanie 2. jaka jest długość przewodów od skrzynki do docelowych urządzeń przy zbiorniku?
Pytanie 3. jaki system rozsączania proponujecie dla ZBS-6 przy gruntach sypkich tj. pospółka gliniasta do -0,3 do - 0,7, piasek średni + żwir od -0,7 do -1,0,
pospółka od -1,0 do -1,6, piasek średni od -1,6 do -2,7 ( zwierciadło wody ) i warunkach jak niżej:
- kanaliza od domku wychodzi na głębokości -0,85m ( w stosunku do "0" czyli poziomu podłogi ), wynikowo w stosunku do poziomu terenu -0,65m.
- zakładając spadek 2% na odcinku ok 19 m przy różnicy wysokości działki podobnie jak spadek, mam wlot do ZBSa na poziomie ok -1,03 m czyli musze zastosować przedłużki do włazów,
- wylot jest o jakieś 15 cm niżej czyli u mnie będzie to poziom ok -1,2 m w stosunku do terenu,
- zwierciadło wody gruntowej mam na -2,7 >> różnica od wylotu to ok 1,5 m czyli wszystko na styk?
Zakładając że rozsączanie będzie drenażem na rurach 110 ze spadkiem 2% to nie mam szans żeby się zmieścić w 1,5m czyli musze zamontować zestaw z pompą?

----------


## Gruth

> Ogólnie to chyba nie jestem z tym na bieżąco i ktoś mi mógłby wytłumaczyć dlaczego Biopura została Bioficient i czym się one różną ?


Z tego co się dowiedziałem jest to produkt specjalnie pod klienta polskiego wymagającego niskiej ceny produktu końcowego  :smile:

----------


## Gruth

> Zakładając że rozsączanie będzie drenażem na rurach 110 ze spadkiem 2% to nie mam szans żeby się zmieścić w 1,5m czyli musze zamontować zestaw z pompą?


Niech mnie Wojtek/Czysteśrodowisko poprawią, ale możesz użyć min 1.5% spadku dla ścieku surowego i min 1% dla oczyszczonego (1.5% jest lepsze ale czasem każdy centymetr się liczy - ja tak mam).

----------


## WojtekINST

> Pytanie 1. czy sterownik ZBS da się zainstalować w domku czy musi być w ich dedykowanej skrzynce?
> Pytanie 2. jaka jest długość przewodów od skrzynki do docelowych urządzeń przy zbiorniku?
> Pytanie 3. jaki system rozsączania proponujecie dla ZBS-6 przy gruntach sypkich tj. pospółka gliniasta do -0,3 do - 0,7, piasek średni + żwir od -0,7 do -1,0,
> pospółka od -1,0 do -1,6, piasek średni od -1,6 do -2,7 ( zwierciadło wody ) i warunkach jak niżej:
> - kanaliza od domku wychodzi na głębokości -0,85m ( w stosunku do "0" czyli poziomu podłogi ), wynikowo w stosunku do poziomu terenu -0,65m.
> - zakładając spadek 2% na odcinku ok 19 m przy różnicy wysokości działki podobnie jak spadek, mam wlot do ZBSa na poziomie ok -1,03 m czyli musze zastosować przedłużki do włazów,
> - wylot jest o jakieś 15 cm niżej czyli u mnie będzie to poziom ok -1,2 m w stosunku do terenu,
> - zwierciadło wody gruntowej mam na -2,7 >> różnica od wylotu to ok 1,5 m czyli wszystko na styk?
> Zakładając że rozsączanie będzie drenażem na rurach 110 ze spadkiem 2% to nie mam szans żeby się zmieścić w 1,5m czyli musze zamontować zestaw z pompą?



ODP. 1
Sterownik da się zamontować w domu, ale musisz w pojemniku zamontować puszkę lub skrzynkę, do której wepniesz przewody z dmuchawy i elektrozaworów. Potem przewód ziemny i do domu.  Jeszcze jedno, obudowa sterownika ma w sobie gniazdko do dmuchawy, więc jak ją wyjmiesz to musisz je zrobić w tej zastępczej puszcze lub skrzynce. Nie ma to dla mnie sensu przenoszenie tego, ale jak chcesz to proszę bardzo, da się to zrobić  :smile: 

ODP. 2
Nie pamiętam dokładnie, ale chyba ze 3m od nadbudowy.

ODP. 3
Najlepszym rozsączaniem jest tradycyjny drenaż na rurach 110, podsypanych żwirem płukanym 16-32mm. 

Względem tego co dalej piszę, to nie wiem, czy wartości podawałeś do góry, czy może spodu rury kanalizacyjnej. Jeśli to było względem góry, to do tego co napisze trzeba doliczyć 0,16m.

Do oczyszczalni, rury układasz z 1,5% spadkiem i jakąś studzienką kontrolną 315 po drodze. Daje to możliwość wejścia rurą PCV 160 na około -0,95m.

Nadbudowy trzeba dodać po 0,5m do każdego włazu. Zmówić od razu spawane , tj. jako całość. Wyjdzie razem z tym co wystaje ze zbiornika około 1m.

Wylot jest chyba 0,13m niżej, więc, będziesz miał go na -1,08m. Różnica w stosunku do poziomu wód gruntowych jest wystarczająca. Jednak teraz ogólnie ich poziom się obniżył, więc nie wiem, czy 2,7m masz z badań geologicznych, czy może z jakieś odkrywki ? Czy jest to wartość pewna ?

Ja na Twoim miejscu zrobiłby mały zapas i zwiększyłbym długość drenażu, zamiast wydawać fundusze na wersję z pompą.

----------


## inżH2O

> Ogólnie to chyba nie jestem z tym na bieżąco i ktoś mi mógłby wytłumaczyć dlaczego Biopura została Bioficient i czym się one różną ?





> Z tego co się dowiedziałem jest to produkt specjalnie pod klienta polskiego wymagającego niskiej ceny produktu końcowego


Nazwa Biopura musiał zostać zmieniona na Bioficient, ponieważ okazało się, że nazwa Biopura w części krajów europejskich była już zastrzeżona. Na żadnej stronie Kingspana (w tym "głównej" irlandzkiej) nie ma już produktu o nazwie Biopura.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Z tego co się dowiedziałem jest to produkt specjalnie pod klienta polskiego wymagającego niskiej ceny produktu końcowego


Pod biedniejszą część Europy to firma Graf zrobiła jednozbiornikowy SBR o nazwie One2clean oraz jeszcze ekonomiczne Easybio. Na polskojęzycznej stronie Grafa trudno znaleźć flagowy ich produkt, rasowego SBRa o nazwie Klaro. 

Natomiast Niemiec na niemieckojęzycznej stronie ma problem z kupieniem One2clean, bo trzeba się naszukać, aby go znaleźć. Natomiast o Easybio nie ma ani słowa!!! Za to wszędzie promowane jest Klaro.

Osobiście uważam takie podejście za żenujące i każdy może sobie własne zdanie na te temat wyrobić.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Pod biedniejszą część Europy to firma Graf zrobiła jednozbiornikowy SBR o nazwie One2clean oraz jeszcze ekonomiczne Easybio. Na polskojęzycznej stronie Grafa trudno znaleźć flagowy ich produkt, rasowego SBRa o nazwie Klaro. 
> 
> Natomiast Niemiec na niemieckojęzycznej stronie ma problem z kupieniem One2clean, bo trzeba się naszukać, aby go znaleźć. Natomiast o Easybio nie ma ani słowa!!! Za to wszędzie promowane jest Klaro.
> 
> Osobiście uważam takie podejście za żenujące i każdy może sobie własne zdanie na te temat wyrobić.


Jak najbardziej zgodzę się z tym co napisał czystesrodowisko. Obecny kryzys pokazał właśnie, że "każdy sobie rzepkę skrobie" oraz że w unii jest podział produktów na te , które działają oraz na te, które mogą działać. 
W rzeczywistości to zupełnie coś innego i olbrzymia różnica.  :sad:

----------


## uciu

> Pytanie 1. czy sterownik ZBS da się zainstalować w domku czy musi być w ich dedykowanej skrzynce?
> Pytanie 2. jaka jest długość przewodów od skrzynki do docelowych urządzeń przy zbiorniku?
> Pytanie 3. jaki system rozsączania proponujecie dla ZBS-6 przy gruntach sypkich tj. pospółka gliniasta do -0,3 do - 0,7, piasek średni + żwir od -0,7 do -1,0,
> pospółka od -1,0 do -1,6, piasek średni od -1,6 do -2,7 ( zwierciadło wody ) i warunkach jak niżej:
> - kanaliza od domku wychodzi na głębokości -0,85m ( w stosunku do "0" czyli poziomu podłogi ), wynikowo w stosunku do poziomu terenu -0,65m.
> - zakładając spadek 2% na odcinku ok 19 m przy różnicy wysokości działki podobnie jak spadek, mam wlot do ZBSa na poziomie ok -1,03 m czyli musze zastosować przedłużki do włazów,
> - wylot jest o jakieś 15 cm niżej czyli u mnie będzie to poziom ok -1,2 m w stosunku do terenu,
> - zwierciadło wody gruntowej mam na -2,7 >> różnica od wylotu to ok 1,5 m czyli wszystko na styk?
> Zakładając że rozsączanie będzie drenażem na rurach 110 ze spadkiem 2% to nie mam szans żeby się zmieścić w 1,5m czyli musze zamontować zestaw z pompą?


Mam co prawda Actiblocka ale
Ad1) można ale pamiętaj, że dmuchawa hałasuje (ja dałem ją do szopki zbudowanej na studni chłonnej)
Ad2) wszystkie przewody/węże wymieniłem na dłuższe
AD3) mam studnie chłonną z 3 czy 4 kręgów fi 100

Kanaliza też wychodziła głęboko wiec dałem sobie nadbudowy z rur karbowanych fi600 i na to włazy na 1,5t

----------


## Gruth

> Pod biedniejszą część Europy to firma Graf zrobiła jednozbiornikowy SBR o nazwie One2clean oraz jeszcze ekonomiczne Easybio. Na polskojęzycznej stronie Grafa trudno znaleźć flagowy ich produkt, rasowego SBRa o nazwie Klaro. 
> 
> Natomiast Niemiec na niemieckojęzycznej stronie ma problem z kupieniem One2clean, bo trzeba się naszukać, aby go znaleźć. Natomiast o Easybio nie ma ani słowa!!! Za to wszędzie promowane jest Klaro.
> 
> Osobiście uważam takie podejście za żenujące i każdy może sobie własne zdanie na te temat wyrobić.


Klaro w UK kosztuje £3000 brutto więc cenowo więcej niż Biorock i ciut mniej niż Biodysk. Za drogo Klaro wychodzi.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Klaro w UK kosztuje £3000 brutto więc cenowo więcej niż Biorock i ciut mniej niż Biodysk. Za drogo Klaro wychodzi.


Trzeba przyznać, że to sporo za SBR-a  :sad: . Może są tam jakieś dodatki do wyposażenia lub sterowania, podnoszące cenę aż tak ?

----------


## Alekko

> Trzeba przyznać, że to sporo za SBR-a . Może są tam jakieś dodatki do wyposażenia lub sterowania, podnoszące cenę aż tak ?


W Polsce znajdzie się kilku producentów, którzy zrobią takiego za mniejsze kasę, więc po co przepłacać. Dodali tam jedno do ceny, płacisz za made in germany i tyle. 
Teraz już nie ma różnicy w jakości jak kiedyś, skoro u nas produkują lub w Chinach.

----------


## koronekk

Dzień dobry,
chciałbym na wstępie się ze wszystkimi przywitać.

Już niedługo będę rozpoczynał budowę domu i zastanawiam się na wyborem POŚ. Po klilku przeglądniętych stronach, wiem na pewno, że będzie to biologiczna oczyszczalnia, ale jaka?
Prosiłbym o pomoc bardziej doświadczonych userów.

Rodzina 2+2,
Poziom wód gruntowych na -1,5m
Dosyć dobra przepuszczalność gruntu. Brak gliny.

Zależy mi na bezawaryjnej pracy oczyszczalni, dobrym kontakcie posprzedażowym i dobrym stosunku jakość/cena. Nie mam problemu z kontrolą czy przeglądami, chyba że będzie do tego wymagana zaawansowana wiedza. Działka jest dosyć ustawna 12ar i stosunkowo prosta. Wiem, że potrzebować będę przepompowni i drenażu w nasypie. Nie chciałbym by nasyp zajmował mi połowę podwórka. Zatem jakich wymiarów drenaż potrzebował bym do zaproponowanej przez Pańśtwa oczyszczalni?


Z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi.

Pozdrawiam

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dzień dobry,
> chciałbym na wstępie się ze wszystkimi przywitać.
> 
> Już niedługo będę rozpoczynał budowę domu i zastanawiam się na wyborem POŚ. Po klilku przeglądniętych stronach, wiem na pewno, że będzie to biologiczna oczyszczalnia, ale jaka?
> Prosiłbym o pomoc bardziej doświadczonych userów.
> 
> Rodzina 2+2,
> Poziom wód gruntowych na -1,5m
> Dosyć dobra przepuszczalność gruntu. Brak gliny.
> ...


Ograniczę się do jednego przykładu i zwykłego zestawu. Oczyszczalnia biologiczna z pompą, która będzie dobrze nadawać się do nasypu oraz 2+2 to ZBS-6C/KP. Pompa OPTIMA spokojnie tam podziała. Taką oczyszczalnię do nasypu dają z 24m drenażem na pakietach. To takie minimum, czyli układ 2 x 12m. Jak nasyp to jego podstawa, powinna być zrobiona z warstwy żwiru płukanego 16-32mm. Zdjąć należy humus na całej powierzchni. 

Jeśli zrobisz więcej drenażu niż to co wyżej napisałem to będzie zawsze na plus. Jak dasz więcej żwiru płukanego to również będzie na plus. Ogólnie to większość ogranicza oczyszczalnię do "zbiornika", a odprowadzenie jest nie mniej ważne. Na nim nie należy oszczędzać !  :smile:

----------


## koronekk

Dziękuje dla Ciebie Wojtek. Takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem. Przebrnąłem jakoś przez 150 stron tego tematu i już kilkukrotnie zmieniałem swój wybór od Bioekocenta, przez Biohybrydę 2500, Actiblocka aż do ZBSa,
Także, w tym momencie zdecydowany jestem na ZBS-6C/KP. Teraz kwestia czy znajdę odpowiedniego instalatora/serwisanta w moim województwie (dolnośląskie).

Proszę powiedz mi, czyli bez różnicy czy zrobię 2x12 czy 3x8m czy 4x6m? Oczywiście, delikatnie go przewymiarowując?
Powiedz mi jeszcze czy zbiornik musi być odsunięty o 5m od okien?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Dziękuje dla Ciebie Wojtek. Takiej odpowiedzi oczekiwałem. Przebrnąłem jakoś przez 150 stron tego tematu i już kilkukrotnie zmieniałem swój wybór od Bioekocenta, przez Biohybrydę 2500, Actiblocka aż do ZBSa,
> Także, w tym momencie zdecydowany jestem na ZBS-6C/KP. Teraz kwestia czy znajdę odpowiedniego instalatora/serwisanta w moim województwie (dolnośląskie).
> 
> Proszę powiedz mi, czyli bez różnicy czy zrobię 2x12 czy 3x8m czy 4x6m? Oczywiście, delikatnie go przewymiarowując?
> Powiedz mi jeszcze czy zbiornik musi być odsunięty o 5m od okien?


Nie wiem jak to jest obecnie, ale z rok temu to 5m od okien dotyczyło tylko szamba, a nie oczyszczalni biologicznej. Oczywiście o ile jest dobrze zrobiona i działająca wentylacja kanalizacji. Ogólnie to jak nie masz jakiejś potrzeby przybliżać się do budynku to te 5m daje pewien luz. Przydaje się to zwłaszcza, gdy kopiesz, a tu ściana się akurat oberwała. Gdy ktoś to robi blisko domu to musi zabezpieczać się szalunkiem lub dużo ryzykować. Ryzyko w budowie domu, nie jest wskazane  :smile:   :smile:  . 
Jak zbiornik trzeba montować głęboko lub niestety bliżej domu to zamiast ZBS-6C/KP możesz też wziąć ZBS-5C/KP. Pojemność i pompa w obu są te same.

Lepiej działają nasypy z dwoma nitkami. Można też je łatwiej dostosować do warunków na działce lub nawet skręcić, gdy będzie to jej róg. Jak nie dasz rady to trzy ciągi też mogą być. Nie robiłbym na pewno jakiegoś kwadratu z nasypu bo traci to sens.

----------


## ololek

> Czyli oczyszczalnię z odprowadzeniem do rur drenażowych 110 ze żwirem płukanym ? O ile dobrze to sobie tłumaczę 
> 
> Jeśli tak to w teorii można samochodem osobowym po tym przejechać. 
> W praktyce to zależy na jakiej głębokości jest zrobiony drenaż oraz czy zastosowano rury drenażowe z grubszą ścianką. Jeśli jest za płytko to gorzej i nie radziłbym po tym jeździć.
> 
> Na drenażu nie można układać kostki lub robić terenu utwardzonego. Przynajmniej ja bym tego nie doradzał. Może jakieś płyty ażurowe lub jombo, ale tylko przy większej głębokości układania rur drenażowych.


Ciekawy temat nie ? :smile: 
Jak grawitacyjnie będę odprowadzał oczyszczony ściek do złoża żwirowego to rury będą na głębokości jakieś 2m.
Potem z 1m żwiru na który będzie  oczyszczona woda rozprowadzana. Wg badań do 3m nie stwierdzono wody gruntowej.
Nie wiem czemu nie można  kostki dać na tym? Woda nie będzie odparowywała czy co?
Gorzej jak się złoże  zajedzie albo nie będzie wydajne bo woda gruntowa urośnie.
Grunt mam średnio-przepuszczalny dlatego studnia chłonna odpada.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Ciekawy temat nie ?
> Jak grawitacyjnie będę odprowadzał oczyszczony ściek do złoża żwirowego to rury będą na głębokości jakieś 2m.
> Potem z 1m żwiru na który będzie  oczyszczona woda rozprowadzana. Wg badań do 3m nie stwierdzono wody gruntowej.
> Nie wiem czemu nie można  kostki dać na tym? Woda nie będzie odparowywała czy co?
> Gorzej jak się złoże  zajedzie albo nie będzie wydajne bo woda gruntowa urośnie.
> Grunt mam średnio-przepuszczalny dlatego studnia chłonna odpada.


Drenaży rurowych nie robi się na takiej głębokości. Opisałeś raczej robienie studni chłonnej. Jak masz grunty średnio przepuszczalne to trzeba drenaż
zrobić płytko lub nawet w nasypie. Zależy jaki poziom wód gruntowych jest w najgorszej sytuacji. Ścieki po oczyszczeniu dopływają do studzienki rozdzielczej, od której zaczyna się drenaż. Nie polecam robienia drenażu bez tej studzienki oraz robienia dopływu grawitacyjnego do niej na 2m. Sądzę, że i tak gdzieś będzie trzeba zastosować pompę, np. do podniesienia poziomu odpływu z samej oczyszczalni.

----------


## Barszcz Biały

Witam,

Przebrnąłem przez ten wątek, jednak trudno mi dalej dojść do ładu, którą oczyszczalnię tutaj polecają jako jak najmniej obsługową (wiadomo - nie ma rzeczy bezobsługowych) i jak najmniej awaryjną. Szukam czegoś dla rodziców - dom z daleka od kanalizacji, a szkoda, żeby na naszych polskich głodowych emeryturach jeszcze za szambo i jego wywóz płacili majątek.

Wymagania:
- 2 osoby na stałe w gospodarstwie (okazjonalnie 6)
- pralka, zmywarka i inne elementy w użyciu
- sporo możliwości rozsączenia / studni chłonnej - grunt różny (od gliny do piasku i pospółki) - wód gruntowych nie zaobserwowałem.
- może być nieregularny dopływ - więc musi być odporna na takie rzeczy.

Czy ktoś coś jest w stanie polecić - zanim głowa pęknie  :smile: . Z góry dzięki za pomoc.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam,
> 
> Przebrnąłem przez ten wątek, jednak trudno mi dalej dojść do ładu, którą oczyszczalnię tutaj polecają jako jak najmniej obsługową (wiadomo - nie ma rzeczy bezobsługowych) i jak najmniej awaryjną. Szukam czegoś dla rodziców - dom z daleka od kanalizacji, a szkoda, żeby na naszych polskich głodowych emeryturach jeszcze za szambo i jego wywóz płacili majątek.
> 
> Wymagania:
> - 2 osoby na stałe w gospodarstwie (okazjonalnie 6)
> - pralka, zmywarka i inne elementy w użyciu
> - sporo możliwości rozsączenia / studni chłonnej - grunt różny (od gliny do piasku i pospółki) - wód gruntowych nie zaobserwowałem.
> - może być nieregularny dopływ - więc musi być odporna na takie rzeczy.
> ...


Nie zawsze opłaca się robić oczyszczalnię jeśli jest za mała ilość mieszkańców. Po przeciwnej stronie stronie względem szamba jest oczyszczalnia biologiczna. Pomiędzy są oczyszczalnie drenażowe, czyli z osadnikiem gnilnym. 

Coś mi się wydaje, że Twoje potrzeby wskazują na oczyszczalnie drenażową, której nie jestem zwolennikiem bo lepiej oczyszczają i lepiej można kontrolować biologiczne. Aby Cię głowa nie rozbolała to zacznij od końca. Czyli odprowadzenie do drenażu rozsączającego na podsypce ze żwiru płukanego 16-32mm. Woda gruntowa 1,5m głębiej niż drenaż - o ile to ustaliłeś, sprawdziłeś ? Ile drenażu możesz zrobić  w gruntach piaszczystych ?

Potem dopiero wybierasz osadnik gnilny min. II-komorowy lub droższą oczyszczalnię biologiczną.

----------


## ardi78

Witam, ja również stoję przed decyzją dotycząca wyboru POŚ. Warunki brzegowe są takie:
rodzina 4 osoby dorosłe, sporadycznie goście raczej bez noclegu, dwie łazienki - tylko prysznice, pralka, zmywarka. Dom poza aglomeracją, woda gruntowa w mokrym sezonie na głębokści 140 cm ppt., wlot do planowanej oczyszczalni będzie na głębokości (dół rury fi 160) 126cm ppt. Grunt do 140 cm ppt to piasek, poniżej ok iły i glina. Do rowu mam ok 90 metrów. Sprzedawca zaproponował mi ZBS-5c/kp. Czy w tym przypadku to dobry wybór?

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam, ja również stoję przed decyzją dotycząca wyboru POŚ. Warunki brzegowe są takie:
> rodzina 4 osoby dorosłe, sporadycznie goście raczej bez noclegu, dwie łazienki - tylko prysznice, pralka, zmywarka. Dom poza aglomeracją, woda gruntowa w mokrym sezonie na głębokści 140 cm ppt., wlot do planowanej oczyszczalni będzie na głębokości (dół rury fi 160) 126cm ppt. Grunt do 140 cm ppt to piasek, poniżej ok iły i glina. Do rowu mam ok 90 metrów. Sprzedawca zaproponował mi ZBS-5c/kp. Czy w tym przypadku to dobry wybór?


Ja bym taką samą oczyszczalnię wybrał bo dwupłaszcz robi swoje w tak ciężkich warunkach. Od razu zamówiłbym z nadbudowami włazów połączonymi  ze zbiornikiem. Chyba musi to być dodatkowe 70cm w nadbudowach ? 

Inna sprawa to pompa, która tak jak w innych KP ma 0,25kW. To taki standard, ale musisz się upewnić, czy popchnie aż na 90m ? Jak rów, to przyda się jakaś klapa zwrotna ( końcowa burzowa ), aby Ci się nie cofnęło jak się poziom tam podniesie. Jakby była mocniejsza pompa to można zawór zwrotny na tłocznym wstawić, aby tą samą funkcję spełnił.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam,
> 
> Przebrnąłem przez ten wątek, jednak trudno mi dalej dojść do ładu, którą oczyszczalnię tutaj polecają jako jak najmniej obsługową (wiadomo - nie ma rzeczy bezobsługowych) i jak najmniej awaryjną. Szukam czegoś dla rodziców - dom z daleka od kanalizacji, a szkoda, żeby na naszych polskich głodowych emeryturach jeszcze za szambo i jego wywóz płacili majątek.
> 
> Wymagania:
> - 2 osoby na stałe w gospodarstwie (okazjonalnie 6)
> - pralka, zmywarka i inne elementy w użyciu
> - sporo możliwości rozsączenia / studni chłonnej - grunt różny (od gliny do piasku i pospółki) - wód gruntowych nie zaobserwowałem.
> - może być nieregularny dopływ - więc musi być odporna na takie rzeczy.
> ...


Jeżeli po ekonomicznie ale nieekologicznie to faktycznie podczyszczalnia czyli tradycyjny osadnik gnilny + drenaż.

Z najwyższej półki to bezprądowa oczyszczalnia ze zlożem biologicznym zraszanym, ale tu koszt inwestycyjny jest jeden z najwyższych.

Osobiscie jestem zwolennikiem filtrów gruntowo-roślinnych. Sprawdzą się idealnie, bo mają bardzo wysoką skuteczność oczyszczania oraz w zasadzie nie odczuwają zmian w ilości dopływajacych ścieków, a nawet ich braku. Probem z nimi jednak jest taki, że musisz znaleść firmę która ją zrobi, bo jej się gotowej nie kupuje. No i zajmuje trochę więcej miejsca na działce.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Witam, ja również stoję przed decyzją dotycząca wyboru POŚ. Warunki brzegowe są takie:
> rodzina 4 osoby dorosłe, sporadycznie goście raczej bez noclegu, dwie łazienki - tylko prysznice, pralka, zmywarka. Dom poza aglomeracją, woda gruntowa w mokrym sezonie na głębokści 140 cm ppt., wlot do planowanej oczyszczalni będzie na głębokości (dół rury fi 160) 126cm ppt. Grunt do 140 cm ppt to piasek, poniżej ok iły i glina. Do rowu mam ok 90 metrów. Sprzedawca zaproponował mi ZBS-5c/kp. Czy w tym przypadku to dobry wybór?


Z rowem mogę się wiazać pozwolenie wodnoprawne na odprowadzanie do niego scieków oczyszczonych. 

Skoro do 1,4m jest piach i maksymalnie do tej samej głębokości jest woda gruntowa, to ewidentnie się slizga po wartwach nieprzepuszczalnych.

Jeżeli nie chcesz robić bliżej rozsączenia w nasypie to zrób mała studnię chłonną 2 m przed rowem - te 1,4 m piachu zrobi robote, a unikniesz formalności z pozwoleniem wodnoprawnym na odprowadzanie. 

Jeżeli pompa bedzie za słaba (90m długości ale ile do tego róznicy wysokości?) to myślę że warto się dowiedziec czy nie można wsadzić mocniejszej pompy.

Dwupłaszczowa oczyszczalnia przy tej głębokości posadownienia to rozsądne rozwiązanie.

----------


## ardi78

> Z rowem mogę się wiazać pozwolenie wodnoprawne na odprowadzanie do niego scieków oczyszczonych. 
> 
> Skoro do 1,4m jest piach i maksymalnie do tej samej głębokości jest woda gruntowa, to ewidentnie się slizga po wartwach nieprzepuszczalnych.
> 
> Jeżeli nie chcesz robić bliżej rozsączenia w nasypie to zrób mała studnię chłonną 2 m przed rowem - te 1,4 m piachu zrobi robote, a unikniesz formalności z pozwoleniem wodnoprawnym na odprowadzanie. 
> 
> Jeżeli pompa bedzie za słaba (90m długości ale ile do tego róznicy wysokości?) to myślę że warto się dowiedziec czy nie można wsadzić mocniejszej pompy.
> 
> Dwupłaszczowa oczyszczalnia przy tej głębokości posadownienia to rozsądne rozwiązanie.


Rów położony jest wzdłuż głównej drogi do której muszę przejechać drogą wewnętrzną (prostopadłą do głównej) i te 90 metrów to odległość od planowanej oczyszczalni do tego właśnie rowu. A gdyby rozsączanie zrobić właśnie w tej drodze wewnętrznej? - to moja droga z takim samym gruntem. Można ew zamiast trzech nitek drenażu zastosować jedną dłuższą? Teren ogólnie jest płaski.

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Rów położony jest wzdłuż głównej drogi do której muszę przejechać drogą wewnętrzną (prostopadłą do głównej) i te 90 metrów to odległość od planowanej oczyszczalni do tego właśnie rowu. A gdyby rozsączanie zrobić właśnie w tej drodze wewnętrznej? - to moja droga z takim samym gruntem. Można ew zamiast trzech nitek drenażu zastosować jedną dłuższą? Teren ogólnie jest płaski.


Jedna nitka drenązu rozsączajacego nie powinna być dłuższa niż 20 m.

Jak połozysz drenaż pod drogą wewnętrzną lub w jej bezpośrednim otoczeniu to od ruchu samochodów bedzie się szybciej zagęszczał grunt pod drenażem, co przyśpieszy jego kolmatację i zacznie utrudniać odprowadzanie ścieków oczyszczonych.

----------


## ardi78

> Jedna nitka drenązu rozsączajacego nie powinna być dłuższa niż 20 m.
> 
> Jak połozysz drenaż pod drogą wewnętrzną lub w jej bezpośrednim otoczeniu to od ruchu samochodów bedzie się szybciej zagęszczał grunt pod drenażem, co przyśpieszy jego kolmatację i zacznie utrudniać odprowadzanie ścieków oczyszczonych.


Dziękuję za doradztwo  :smile: ,  będzie zatem zbs-5c/kp + poletko rozsącząjące. Pozdrawiam

----------


## Luzik33

Cześć. Wszystkiego Najczystszego w Nowym Roku. 
Poszukuję najlepszego rozwiązania dla POŚ dla nowobudowanego domu zgodnie z poniższymi informacjami. W projekcie mam POŚ rozsączającą SBR one2clean ale projektant adaptujący działkę niezbyt uzgadniał ze mną szczegóły stąd jest to co jest. Albo też ja na tamten czas nie do końca zdawałem sobie sprawy czego chce. Wiadomo było że miała być biologiczna bo kanalizacji nie ma i nie będzie

----------


## Luzik33

(Chyba ucięło część postu) cd: Wiadomo było że biologiczna bo kanalizacji nie ma i nie będzie

----------


## Luzik33

(Ostatnia próba) .. Wiadomo było że biologiczna bo kanalizacji nie ma i nie będzie. Co do szczegółów.
- rodzina to 2 osoby dorosłe i 3 dzieci, raz na jakiś czas goście czy rodzice z noclegiem. 
- dwie łazienki plus wszelkie podstawowe AGD tj. pralka, zmywarka. 
- grunty to do 0,5m pył i humus a potem zgodnie z projektem: pył. Wód gruntowych do 3m nie zaobserwowano. 
- lokalizacja wg projektu to strona południowa od czoła budynku jak na załączniku.
- rowów czy rzek w okolicy nie ma
Oczekiwana POŚ to w miarę bezobsługowa instalacja w miarę niskimi kosztami instalacji oraz obsługi. Na czym by mi zależało to żeby nie przeszkadzała zbytnio tzn. Żebym ją mało zauważał a już w ogóle nie czuł i słyszał.
Czy Panowie mogą coś podpowiedzieć w tej materii?

----------


## Beja

@ Luzik33:
One2clean to niezły standard, na tym samym poziomie co inne SBR-y, na pewno włącznie z tak reklamowanym tutaj ZBS. Jej zaletą jest producent - GRAF to potentat w oczyszczalniach. 
Przy rodzinie 2+3 oczyszczalnia na 4-5 osób będzie pracowała na maksimum swoich możliwości. Jeżeli Cię stać, to zainwestuj w większy model, ale tylko o jeden rozmiar (6-7). Będziesz miał spokój, przynajmniej dopóki dzieci się nie wyprowadzą  :big grin: 
Typ oczyszczalni to jedno, a firma montująca i serwisująca to drugie. Zwróć uwagę, czy montażysta, z którym rozmawiasz ma w swojej ofercie różne oczyszczalnie i stara się dostosować ofertę do Twoich oczekiwań i możliwości, czy jest związany tylko z jednym producentem i wszelkimi sposobami próbuje Cię przekonać, że "będzie Pan zadowolony". Nie słuchaj tylko tego, co chcesz usłyszeć, a posłuchaj tego, co instalator stara się powiedzieć. Że glina nie wchłonie wody, że woda nie popłynie pod górkę i że raz na miesiąc trzeba zajrzeć pod pokrywę oczyszczalni.

Nie szukaj dróg na skróty. Zadanie krótkiego pytania na końcu wątku o 161 stronach nie rozwiąże Twojego problemu. To tak, jakbyś wszedł do sklepu i powiedział "sprzedajcie mi to, co będzie mi najlepiej smakować".

Nie ma bezobsługowych POŚ. Im lepiej będziesz ją obsługiwał, tym mniej kłopotów będzie sprawiać. Jest w tym też trochę przypadku. Ta sama liczebność rodziny, ta sama oczyszczalnia, u jednych odpływa kryształ, a u innych śmierdzi ze studni chłonnej. Wpływ na to ma cała masa, często trudno uchwytnych czynników. Podstawowa zasada - im stabilniejsze warunki na dopływie do POŚ (ilość ścieków, skład, rozkład godzinowy) tym lepsze wyniki oczyszczania.
Spójrzmy prawdzie w oczy: ścieki śmierdzą. I nic tego nie zmieni. Jeżeli nie chcesz czuć tego smrodu, to zainwestuj nie w tik-taki  :wink:  tylko w porządną wentylację systemu kanalizacyjnego Twojego domku.

----------


## uciu

Czy w oczyszczalni Actibloc mozna samemu skasowac serwis? Zauwazylem, ze na wyświetlaczu miga napis wezwac serwis. Nic sie z oczyszczalnia nie dzieje, dziala tak jak powinna. W 2019 jak mialem.serwis gwarancyjny to pamietam, ze chyba ustawili tak by za rok sie wyswietlilo powiadomienie. Ostatnio wymienialem membrany i zauwazylem ten migajacy napis, który pewno miga od wrzesnia... :wink:

----------


## Małgo1

Witam, szukam skutecznej oczyszczalni biologicznej dla rodziny 5 osób ( 3 dorosłe i 2 dzieci) - miesięczne zużycie wody 10- 12 m3 , miejsce na zbiornik ok 3-4 m od domu, lekki spadek w kierunku oczyszczalni, grunt gliniasty ale dość przepuszczalny( nie mam na razie  badań- jedynie długoletnie obserwacje- wody gruntowe niskie- nigdy nie było problemów przy jakiś wykopach etc).. Jako odprowadzenie studnia chłonna- na skarpie w pobliżu rowu melioracyjnego ( rozwiązanie zaproponowane przez instalatora)

po przejrzeniu prawie całego wątku skłaniałam się do oczyszczalni ze złożem,   typu sbr- ale nie wybrałam firmy, 

Ostatnio dwóch instalatorów zaproponowało 
a) kingspan biopura
b) eko bio 2500 - oczywiscie bardzo wychwalana przez instalatora, ale to przepływówka  i widzę , ze nie ma zbyt dobrych opinii

Dodam , ze chciałabym wydać raczej nie więcej niż 15 000 ( no max 18 ale chciałabym mniej :smile:  )- oczywiscie z instalacją, bo nie będziemy sami tego robić. 

No i dylemat- czy brać ekobio- instalator zachwala ze bezproblemowa- wychodzi mi tanio - 14 tyś ze wszystkim ( studnia, projekt, montaż, materiały) 
czy lepiej dołożyć i zainwestować w sbr?  wiedze , ze wobet jest chwalony tyle ze maja masę różnych typów oczyszczalni- dwupłaszczowe na cięższy teren- z tego co rozumiem? Czyli u mnie wystarczyłby jednopłaszczowy chyba, ze względu na głębokość osadzania i rodzaj gruntu.

A może jakiś inny sprawdzony producent? Doradźcie bo nie mam wiedzy na ten temat a nie chce się dać nabić w butelkę instalatorowi, który sprzedaje to z kim ma aktualnie umowę..

Oczekiwania ( wiadomo) - niska obsługowość, mała awaryjność, niski koszt eksploatacji, wysoka sprawność i w miarę możliwości dobra cena ( no nie musi być najtańsza, ale też nie 15 tys sam zbiornik)
Będę wdzięczna za sugestie

----------


## WojtekINST

> Witam, szukam skutecznej oczyszczalni biologicznej dla rodziny 5 osób ( 3 dorosłe i 2 dzieci) - miesięczne zużycie wody 10- 12 m3 , miejsce na zbiornik ok 3-4 m od domu, lekki spadek w kierunku oczyszczalni, grunt gliniasty ale dość przepuszczalny( nie mam na razie  badań- jedynie długoletnie obserwacje- wody gruntowe niskie- nigdy nie było problemów przy jakiś wykopach etc).. Jako odprowadzenie studnia chłonna- na skarpie w pobliżu rowu melioracyjnego ( rozwiązanie zaproponowane przez instalatora)
> 
> po przejrzeniu prawie całego wątku skłaniałam się do oczyszczalni ze złożem,   typu sbr- ale nie wybrałam firmy, 
> 
> Ostatnio dwóch instalatorów zaproponowało 
> a) kingspan biopura
> b) eko bio 2500 - oczywiscie bardzo wychwalana przez instalatora, ale to przepływówka  i widzę , ze nie ma zbyt dobrych opinii
> 
> Dodam , ze chciałabym wydać raczej nie więcej niż 15 000 ( no max 18 ale chciałabym mniej )- oczywiscie z instalacją, bo nie będziemy sami tego robić. 
> ...


Skoro rodzina 3 + 2 to oczyszczalnia na co najmniej 6, a może nawet 7 osób. Doradzałbym raczej drenaż rozsączający na żwirze płukanym, bo studnia chłonna to najprostsze co można zrobić. Ciekawe, czy w wycenie ze studnią chłonną miałaś podane ile żwiru i jakiego rodzaju będzie użyte do jej podsypki ?

Oczyszczalnia eko bio 2500, na pewno nie, bo to ani technologia, ani pojemność do takiej ilości osób. Druga oczyszczalnia, czyli biopura 6 ( bo o 4 nie ma co nawet myśleć ) ma lepszy zbiornik od eko bio, ale technologia to nadal nie sbr oraz osobiście sterowanie, tania dmuchawa jak i miejsce ich umieszczenie, tj. w jednym włazie rewizyjnym powoduje, że też bym się długo zastanawiał i na pewno nie chciałbym potem sam jej serwisować  :sad: 

Jeśli instalator zachwala akurat ten model eko bio, czyli typ 2500 na taką ilość osób i jeszcze tą studnię chłonną do kompletu, to raczej od niego uciekać, niż mu to zlecać  :smile: 

Lepiej dołożyć do sbr i u wobeta na taką ilość osób, bym popytał o cenę jednopłaszczowego zbs-8c, a jeśli cena za wysoka to w dół do zbs-6c. Dwupłaszczowe to jeszcze wyżej w cenie, ale coś za coś. Jeśli grunt i poziom wody gruntowej by tego wymagał to i tak warto za nie dopłacić. Nie wiem jednak czy zbs-5c jako dwupłąszczowy by wystarczył, choć ma tyle samo pojemności co zbs-6c. Widać to różnicę u producentów, skoro na 5 osób u wobeta jest zbiornik 4m3, a eko bio 2,5m3. Ogólnie to nie mam aktualnych informacji co i za ile jest w wobet, więc musisz sama dopytywać co i za ile.

Jeśli inne dobre oczyszczalnie, lecz bez patrzenia na cenę to kingspan biodisc. Pomimo, że to ten sam producent co biopura, która ma być tania jest to zupełnie inna technologia. Za tym i tak drenaż i żwir płukany polecam, bo dobrego wsiąkania nie zastąpi nawet dobra oczyszczalnia  :smile:

----------


## Małgo1

[QUOTE=WojtekINST;8010801]. Doradzałbym raczej drenaż rozsączający na żwirze płukanym, bo studnia chłonna to najprostsze co można zrobić. Ciekawe, czy w wycenie ze studnią chłonną miałaś podane ile żwiru i jakiego rodzaju będzie użyte do jej podsypki ?

/QUOTE]

wycena była na przysłowiowe oko po obejrzeniu terenu- a pan instalator stwierdził, że w sumie to będzie taka pseudo studnia chłonna- bo jak ja umiejscowi w skarpie blisko brzegu działki to woda będzie podsiąkać do rowu melioracyjnego  i będzie działało.

Też właśnie trochę się boję tego eko bio- bo niewiele słyszałam dobrego o tej firmie-  w sumie bardzo mało opinii trafiłam.  Wobet zbs-8c to tak 10 tys trzeba liczyć a zbs 6c nieco taniej- ok 8500 znalazłam. Biodisk odpada dla mnie- za duży koszt.

Jeśli zbs 8c jest przewidziane do 8 osób to nie będzie gorzej pracowała niedociążona? czytałam gdzieś że lepiej kiedy oczyszczalnia biologiczna pracuje na dużych obrotach to wtedy jest większa flora bakteryjna, wiem że można zmieniać tryby, ale czy rzeczywiście dla takiej liczby osób nie będzie lepsze zbs 6?

No i jeszcze jedno pytanie- czy jest w zbs 8 lub 6   dużo elektroniki , która prędzej czy później padnie- i czy koszty serwisowania  są rozsądne? To właśnie przemawiało na korzyść eko bio- prosta konstrukcja w której nie miało się co specjalnie psuć...

----------


## WojtekINST

[QUOTE=Małgo1;8011024]


> . Doradzałbym raczej drenaż rozsączający na żwirze płukanym, bo studnia chłonna to najprostsze co można zrobić. Ciekawe, czy w wycenie ze studnią chłonną miałaś podane ile żwiru i jakiego rodzaju będzie użyte do jej podsypki ?
> 
> /QUOTE]
> 
> wycena była na przysłowiowe oko po obejrzeniu terenu- a pan instalator stwierdził, że w sumie to będzie taka pseudo studnia chłonna- bo jak ja umiejscowi w skarpie blisko brzegu działki to woda będzie podsiąkać do rowu melioracyjnego  i będzie działało.
> 
> Też właśnie trochę się boję tego eko bio- bo niewiele słyszałam dobrego o tej firmie-  w sumie bardzo mało opinii trafiłam.  Wobet zbs-8c to tak 10 tys trzeba liczyć a zbs 6c nieco taniej- ok 8500 znalazłam. Biodisk odpada dla mnie- za duży koszt.
> 
> Jeśli zbs 8c jest przewidziane do 8 osób to nie będzie gorzej pracowała niedociążona? czytałam gdzieś że lepiej kiedy oczyszczalnia biologiczna pracuje na dużych obrotach to wtedy jest większa flora bakteryjna, wiem że można zmieniać tryby, ale czy rzeczywiście dla takiej liczby osób nie będzie lepsze zbs 6?
> ...


Rozumiem podejście instalatora, ale ja tak bym nie zrobił, bo wolałbym rozsączać równolegle do rowu i na dłuższym odcinku, niż zagłębiać się z warstwą podsypki w dnie studni. Tu masz problem bo moja i jego propozycja to dwa różne podejścia do tego tematu  :smile: 

Prawda jest taka, że oczyszczalnia dociążona pracuje lepiej, o ile jest gdzie osad odprowadzać lub przetrzymywać. Wydaje mi się że zbs pozwalają tryby przełączyć na minimum połowę wydajności, czyli do 4 osób przy zbs-8c. Niżej jest tylko tryb urlopowy. Jeśli zbs byłby taki zwykłym sbr to doradziłbym na pewno 6c, ale w jednym i drugim masz złoże biologiczne, które wg. " zmienia zasady gry ". W zbs-8c jest jego więcej niż w 6c, więc obrośnie w takim stopniu na ile pozwoli ilość dostępnej "pożywki" w ściekach. Nie wiem, czy odpowiedziałem na pytanie, który wybrać, ale to nie takie proste  :sad: 

Jeśli chodzi o elektronikę, to bez niej nie ma technologii sbr. Nie wiem, czy tak jak w zbs-6c/kp z pompą to zbs-8c ma ten inny sterownik eaton. Jeśli tak, to w zbs-6c jest zwykły z trybami do sbr. Na gwarancji to pewnie, żadnej różnicy nie zobaczysz, ale po gwarancji to bym wolał mieć tego eaton. Nie znam aktualnych cen obu wspomnianych sterowników. Pewnie musiałbyś dowiedzieć się ile kosztuje jedne i drugi oraz jak się odbywa jego wymiana po gwarancji ?

To, że w eko bio nie ma sterownika, czy raczej jest mało elektroniki to nie jest zaleta. Elektrozawory się nie psują, sterownik kiedyś może, ale go masz i możesz przełączać trybami co daje duży komfort i umożliwia jakąś regulację. Każda oczyszczalnia ma inne ścieki i zawsze może być potrzeba jakiś zmian o ile komuś zależy aby działała.

----------


## DarekS4

> . Fajnie, że ma ale dla mnie to za dużo nie wnosi na plus. Może jakby zwiększyli pojemność to premium od zwykłej light wyglądałaby na znacznie lepszą ?


Tutaj muszę się zgodzić że pojemność byłaby faktycznie na + 

U mnie nie ma możliwości żeby ścieki nie odpłynęły i podniósł się jej poziom .... 
Podobno ta oczyszczania ma złoże biologiczne. Wiem że w zestawi są nawet bakterie 

Co w takim razie polecisz dla mnie z posiadaniem rowu z brakiem ryzyka cofnięcia lub podniesienia poziomu ścieku  ?

----------


## szpaku850

To zostało mi do przemyslenia Biodisc vs Biorock.
Jaoś trudno mi znaleźćkogoś kto by sprzedawał Biorocka.
Kusi mnie w Biorocku brak części elektryczno-mechanicznych,
W Biodiscu trochę mnie odstrasza tak wielka pokrywa no i cena (ceny Biorocka jeszcze nie znam).
Jaki rozmiam obu oczyszczalni byście mi doradzili ? 
Domek na razie dla 2 osób, całoroczny (chyba że zlikwidują pracę zdalną) , potem chcę dołączyć drugi domek i tam już okresowo  +4 osoby.
No i co zrobić, jeśli domek jest lesie, co z posadowieniem oczyszczalni w kontekście korzeni drzew, które są tam wszechobecne.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Tutaj muszę się zgodzić że pojemność byłaby faktycznie na + 
> 
> U mnie nie ma możliwości żeby ścieki nie odpłynęły i podniósł się jej poziom .... 
> Podobno ta oczyszczania ma złoże biologiczne. Wiem że w zestawi są nawet bakterie 
> 
> Co w takim razie polecisz dla mnie z posiadaniem rowu z brakiem ryzyka cofnięcia lub podniesienia poziomu ścieku  ?


Nic tam nie pisze, aby było jakieś złoże biologiczne. Jeśli chodzi o bakterie to piszą, że ich nie trzeba dawkować, a dają w standardzie  :smile:   :smile: . 
Podsumowując to opis zalet nie pokrywa się dla mnie z rzeczywistością  :sad: 

Z tego co jest na rynku możesz wybierać i ograniczając się do dwóch producentów dla uproszczenia, zaczynając od najdroższej:

- Biodisc ba, to najmniejszy model i duże obrotowe złoże oraz inni tego nie mają  :smile:   :smile: 

- Zbs-6C to SBR z dodatkowymi pix ( bo do rowu i pewnie w operacie to będą wymagać - trzeba to ustalić ? ),  :smile: 

- Zbs-7C to SBR i jest dwupłaszczowy co się bardzo przydaje gdy słaby grunt  :smile: 

- Bioficient 6, bo tańszy od powyższych ( proszę nie mylić z mniejszym modelem 4, który jest dla mnie za bardzo upchany  :sad:  ) 

Z tym polecaniem teraz to ciężka sprawa, bo instalator i tak powie Ci, że lepsze jest to, czy tamto, bo wynika to z tego
z kim współpracuje. Liczy się to, że całość będziesz miał dobrze zrobioną. Skoro do rowu i nie idą dodatkowe fundusze
na dużo dobrej podsypki to brałbym drogie modele.

----------


## WojtekINST

> To zostało mi do przemyslenia Biodisc vs Biorock.
> Jaoś trudno mi znaleźćkogoś kto by sprzedawał Biorocka.
> Kusi mnie w Biorocku brak części elektryczno-mechanicznych,
> W Biodiscu trochę mnie odstrasza tak wielka pokrywa no i cena (ceny Biorocka jeszcze nie znam).
> Jaki rozmiam obu oczyszczalni byście mi doradzili ? 
> Domek na razie dla 2 osób, całoroczny (chyba że zlikwidują pracę zdalną) , potem chcę dołączyć drugi domek i tam już okresowo  +4 osoby.
> No i co zrobić, jeśli domek jest lesie, co z posadowieniem oczyszczalni w kontekście korzeni drzew, które są tam wszechobecne.


Tutaj poproszę o opinię szanownych kolegów z forum, ale dla mnie łatwiej w lesie montuje się poziome oczyszczalnie o małej szerokości.
Jeśli już robić pionowe i głębiej to niektóre drzewa trzeba poświęcić  :sad:

----------


## Gruth

> Kolega leje ta woda trawnik i drzewka ozdobne krzewy itp i jest bardzo zadowolony z tego że ma wodę i do tego rosnie mu na niej trawnik jak na drożdżach


Kolega niech się tak nie cieszy z tym podlewaniem. Ryzyka związane z podlewaniem trawnika ściekiem oczyszczonym były już tutaj poruszane. Sugeruję poczytać. No chyba że kolega ma na wylocie oczyszczalni lampę UV zamontowaną, w co szczerze wątpię  :big grin:

----------


## Gruth

> To zostało mi do przemyslenia Biodisc vs Biorock.
> Jaoś trudno mi znaleźćkogoś kto by sprzedawał Biorocka.
> Kusi mnie w Biorocku brak części elektryczno-mechanicznych,
> W Biodiscu trochę mnie odstrasza tak wielka pokrywa no i cena (ceny Biorocka jeszcze nie znam).
> Jaki rozmiam obu oczyszczalni byście mi doradzili ?


I jedna i druga dobrze będzie znosić wahania ilości dopływającego ścieku.

Biorock działa bez prądu, ale ma głęboki odpływ, albo jest potrzebna pompa do podnoszenia ścieku oczyszczonego i prąd. Biodisc nie pociągnie bez prądu.

Obie wymagają dość głębokiego wykopu. Boirock w kształcie prostokąta (szeroki na około 1,8m) a Biodisc regularnego okręgu (średnica gdzieś 2,6m). 

Skontaktuj się z Kingspanem w Rokietnicy pod Poznaniem. Doradzą który model będzie najlepszy. A kontakt do Biorocka poszedł na priv.

@siinski tobie też podesłałem.

----------


## inżH2O

> Witam Olsztyn - dawno Was tu nie było. Muszę do Was zajechac przy okazji z kilkoma "trudnymi pytaniami". 
> 
> Będzie nowy Biorock? W dodatku w dwóch wersjach - ze złożem zraszanym i obrotowym? To pewne informacje? Coś więcej?


Witam Panie Wojtku.

Oczywiście zapraszamy na kawę - trudnym pytaniom postaramy się sprostać.

Znany do tej pory Biorock w wersji ze złożem zraszanym dostępny pod nazwą Monoblock powiększy się o nowy model dedykowany do mniejszych gospodarstw. Jeszcze oficjalnie go nie ma, wiec nie bardzo mogę podawać pod jaką nazwą będzie dostępny, bo nie wiem czy nie ulegnie ona zmianie. Wiadomo tyle, że ma być bardziej dostępny cenowo - jest szansa, że będzie w Polsce dostępny od przyszłego roku.

Druga oczyszczalnia Biorocka to całkiem nowa oczyszczalnia o nazwie Biorotor w technologi biologicznego złoża obrotowego, czyli tej samej co Biodisc - tyle że na zbiorniku z polietylenu, wiec cenowo może być korzystniejsza dla portfela użytkownika. Póki co informacje już oficjalne są, ale dostępność na rynek polski też pewno najprędzej na wiosnę.

----------


## inżH2O

> Jaki rozmiam obu oczyszczalni byście mi doradzili ? 
> Domek na razie dla 2 osób, całoroczny (chyba że zlikwidują pracę zdalną) , potem chcę dołączyć drugi domek i tam już okresowo  +4 osoby.
> No i co zrobić, jeśli domek jest lesie, co z posadowieniem oczyszczalni w kontekście korzeni drzew, które są tam wszechobecne.


Skoro zmiana obciążenia ma się wahać od 2 do 6 to trzeba dobrać oczyszczalnie na 6 osób - chybachyba że te 6 osób to tylko na parę dni. 

Zarówno Biorock jak i Biodisc nie boją się tego typu zmian w obciążeniu, bo właśnie z takimi zmianami złoża biologiczne sobie bardzo dobrze radzą. 

Pomimo że obie oczyszczalnie mają solidne zbiorniki, korzenie nie są wskazane ze względu na ryzyko uszkodzenia korpusów zbiorników (piszemy o latach eksploatacji), druga sprawa to odprowadzenie ścieków - przy drzewach ściągnie korzenie, co może doprowadzić do kolmatacji złoża układu rozsączającego.

----------


## Gruth

Biorock wprowadza Biorotor.......a Kingspan widzę, że ma w ofercie złoże zraszane BioTec (zawsze je miał?). No to się porobiło  :smile:

----------


## DarekS4

> Nic tam nie pisze, aby było jakieś złoże biologiczne. Jeśli chodzi o bakterie to piszą, że ich nie trzeba dawkować, a dają w standardzie  . 
> Podsumowując to opis zalet nie pokrywa się dla mnie z rzeczywistością 
> 
> Z tego co jest na rynku możesz wybierać i ograniczając się do dwóch producentów dla uproszczenia, zaczynając od najdroższej:
> 
> - Biodisc ba, to najmniejszy model i duże obrotowe złoże oraz inni tego nie mają  
> 
> - Zbs-6C to SBR z dodatkowymi pix ( bo do rowu i pewnie w operacie to będą wymagać - trzeba to ustalić ? ), 
> 
> ...


SBS 6C - Nie za małe ?? Cenowo spoko nawet mógłbym iść w SBS10C Bo cenowo nie jest źle - chciałem zmieścić się w 10k 
Bioficient 6 to nie pomyłka ? Bo wychodzi ze to ta największa a mi by wystarczyła 2 lub 3 .... chyba że źle patrzę 

Ogólnie ta i ta spoko. trochę ponad 10k ale jeżeli mają być lepsze i wydolić lepiej to dołożę

----------


## WojtekINST

> SBS 6C - Nie za małe ?? Cenowo spoko nawet mógłbym iść w SBS10C Bo cenowo nie jest źle - chciałem zmieścić się w 10k 
> Bioficient 6 to nie pomyłka ? Bo wychodzi ze to ta największa a mi by wystarczyła 2 lub 3 .... chyba że źle patrzę 
> 
> Ogólnie ta i ta spoko. trochę ponad 10k ale jeżeli mają być lepsze i wydolić lepiej to dołożę


No to ja już nie wiem jak Ty patrzysz, bo Bioficient 6 to kolejny model większy od Bioficient 4, który jest najmniejszym typem. Nie ma na rysunku typów 2 lub 3 ?
Który z nich jest największy po pojemności to z tych co podałeś na pewno Zbs-10C, potem jest Zbs-6C i po nim Bioficient 6, który ma 3m3

----------


## Gruth

> No to ja już nie wiem jak Ty patrzysz, bo Bioficient 6 to kolejny model większy od Bioficient 4, który jest najmniejszym typem. Nie ma na rysunku typów 2 lub 3 ?
> Który z nich jest największy po pojemności to z tych co podałeś na pewno Zbs-10C, potem jest Zbs-6C i po nim Bioficient 6, który ma 3m3


Wojtek chyba masz stary katalog. Na stronie Kingspana numeracja BoiFicient zaczyna się od A a kończy na 6 (dla 30os jest).

@DarekS4 Bioficient w standardzie ma dmuchawę we włazie oczyszczalni. Weź pod uwagę, że jest to rozwiązanie narażone na zalanie i pracujące ciągle w środowisku wilgotnym. Za dmuchawę na zewnątrz trzeba dopłacić.
A te 10k to chcesz wydać tylko na oczyszczalnię czy na wszystko co się z nią wiąże? Bo jeśli na wszystko to ciężko będzie w tej cenie zrobić dobrze porządną oczyszczalnię dla 4os.

----------


## Regius

Cześć, chciałbym podpytać o Wasze zdanie na temat oczyszczalni ZBS 5C i ZBS 6C. Mogę mieć obie w podobnej cenie (poniżej 10 k PLN za samą oczyszczalnię, przy czym 6C jest nieznacznie tańsza) i bardziej jestem zainteresowany 5C ze względu na podwójną ściankę i teoretyczną możliwości parkowania osobówką w jej pobliżu. Na początku w domu będą mieszkały tylko 2 osoby dorosłe (z czasem może pojawią się dzieci), więc 5C wydaje się wystarczająca, ale jestem ciekaw Waszych opinii i doświadczeń.

----------


## szpaku850

Jeszcze pytanie logistyczne. W tym roku się raczej nie wprowadzę przez obsuwy, ale czy cz warto kupowaći montować oczyszczalnię jeszcze w tym roku, w sensie na zimę ?
Nie zaszkodzi jej to ?
nie trzeba jej będzie zalewać choćby wodą żeby miałą co robić ?
Czy może wkopąc i zostawić ?
Chcę jak najwięcej prac instalacyjnych pchnąc jeszcze w tym roku, żeby można było rzeźbićw środku, bo domek jest zamknięty i po pierwszej warstwie ocieplenia.

Do inżH2O.
Jak działka jest w lesie to jak uniknąć korzeni drzew ? Wykarczować okolicę ?

----------


## DarekS4

> Wojtek chyba masz stary katalog. Na stronie Kingspana numeracja BoiFicient zaczyna się od A a kończy na 6 (dla 30os jest).
> 
> @DarekS4 Bioficient w standardzie ma dmuchawę we włazie oczyszczalni. Weź pod uwagę, że jest to rozwiązanie narażone na zalanie i pracujące ciągle w środowisku wilgotnym. Za dmuchawę na zewnątrz trzeba dopłacić.
> A te 10k to chcesz wydać tylko na oczyszczalnię czy na wszystko co się z nią wiąże? Bo jeśli na wszystko to ciężko będzie w tej cenie zrobić dobrze porządną oczyszczalnię dla 4os.


dokładnie w ten katalog patrzyłem i tam 6 była dla 30 osób ... 

Kwota za samą oczyszczalnię. Mam koparkę i montaż robię sam. 

Myślę że ZBS-8C będzie najlepszą decyzją. Nie mogę tylko znaleźć ceny ZBS-10c bo ciekawi mnie jaka jest różnica cenowa. 

Za eko house musze zapłacić 9600 tutaj za ZBS-8C ok 11tys a faktycznie grubość zbiornika jest bez porównania. jedynie mnie irytuje ta budka do napowietrzania. Nie mam tego nawet gdzie wstawić. Chyba do garażu.

Widzę jeszcze jeden + EcoHousa - Że zawsze mam dostęp myjką żeby sobie ją umyć po wybraniu .... A w tych innych sa tak małe włazy że mało co tam widać.

----------


## ololek

> No to już więcej wiadomo. Masz grunty słabo przepuszczalne, ale nadal chłonące wodę. Nie powinno być więc problemów z drenażem i nasyp wydaje się zbędny. Tak mówi mój geolog, a zna się na rzeczy i ja mu ufam. Może daj więcej żwiru pod dreny? Z piaskami pylastymi to nie tak jak z gliną, że można sobie wannę w ogrodzie zrobić przez przypadek 
> 
> WojtekINST a Ty co byś zrobił?


Nie wiem czy tak jest ale jakby woda gruntowa miała się pojawiać w pewnych okresach roku wyżej niż te 3m to byłoby to widać na przekroju z odwiertu nawet jak jest sucho do tych 3 metrów.




> No można przyjąć, że nie lubię studni chłonnych, a za to lubię drenaże w nasypie. Nasyp jest bezpieczniejszy z wielu względów, ale to o co pytasz Gruth w sumie dotyczy tego, dlaczego jest tak cicho o drenażach z warstwą wspomagającą. Musiałem się trochę dokształcić, aby to opisać  . Głównie o to chodzi, że gdy grunt słabo chłonnie, to po prostu zwiększasz podsypkę. Jednak czasy przystępnych cen żwiru już minęły i nie pamiętam, aby ktoś zrobił porządną podsypkę z dodatkową warstwą o takiej wysokości pod spodem ? W dodatku to więcej roboty, bo trzeba kopać mniejszą koparką głębiej, bo drenaż w ciągach. Czyli jeśli nie wiadomo co o chodzi to o kasę  .
> 
> Wracajmy do sedna główna moja obawa to woda, która może pojawić się po opadach lub roztopach, która wleje się w drenaż i warstwę wspomagającą. Jest to obecnie mniej prawdopodobne ale za to możliwe. Podsumowując, jak ktoś sam dla siebie montuje to może tak zrobić, ale drenażu musi być dużo oraz na podsypki wyda się 50-100% więcej i tyle  . Jak ktoś to chce zlecić instalatorowi bo nie ma pojęcia, to już gorzej, bo ktoś musi wziąć odpowiedzialność za dobór i montaż całości. Obecnie to mało realne  .
> 
> Można też to inaczej opisać, czyli od rodzaju pracy oczyszczalni biologicznej. Jeśli jest to oczyszczalnia przepływowa na bogato to łatwiej przetrzyma chwilowy problem z wsiąkaniem i taki drenaż z warstwą dodatkową można próbować robić. Jak sbr to on musi mieć odpływ pewny, wówczas lepszy nasyp i pompa. To temat do rozwinięcia i teraz to bardzo uprościłem. Zaznaczę też, że nic nie piszę o tym, która technologia lepsza, tylko o zależności co z czym dobre, mając na celu, gdzie się da zrobić drenaż, zamiast nasypu 
> 
> Pamiętajcie jednak wszyscy, że nasyp jest zawsze pewniejszy i nie należy ryzykować w trudnych warunkach i wydać tyle trzeba, aby działało na lata !


OK, załóżmy że zrobię ten drenaż rozsączający bez nasypu z dużą ilością żwiru.. czy okryć go folią i folię wpuścić   ukosem poza obrys złoża aby woda z opadów, roztopów czy podskórna nie napływała do złoża?
Czy w złożu żwirowym dać jakiś  czujnik poziomu wody aby wiedzieć kiedy robić zrzut pompą do drenażu nad złożem?
A ta oczyszczalnia przepływowa na wypasie która przetrwa chwilowe problemy z odbiorem to jaka mogła by być?





> *@ololek* 
> 
> Pyły i piaski pylaste to nie jest ekstra chłonny grunt. Skoro wody gruntowej geotechnik do 3 m nie stwierdził, to znaczy, że uchodzi (to też zależy kiedy były robione odwierty). Jednak piaski pylaste mają współczynnik filtracji zbliżony do piasków gliniastych - wiec po prostu nie żałuj na żwir (daj 3-4 m3/osobę) i będzie dobrze.


no chyba nie będę miał wyboru bo kanalizacj nie będzie w drodze a  szambo opróżniać co miesiąc to mi się nie widzi.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Cześć, chciałbym podpytać o Wasze zdanie na temat oczyszczalni ZBS 5C i ZBS 6C. Mogę mieć obie w podobnej cenie (poniżej 10 k PLN za samą oczyszczalnię, przy czym 6C jest nieznacznie tańsza) i bardziej jestem zainteresowany 5C ze względu na podwójną ściankę i teoretyczną możliwości parkowania osobówką w jej pobliżu. Na początku w domu będą mieszkały tylko 2 osoby dorosłe (z czasem może pojawią się dzieci), więc 5C wydaje się wystarczająca, ale jestem ciekaw Waszych opinii i doświadczeń.


Brałbym 5C bo jednak dwupłaszcz. Różnicę do 6C nie musisz " wkładać do kieszeni " ale dodać na czujnik osobny pracy dmuchawy, bo się przydaje takie coś  :smile:

----------


## WojtekINST

> Jeszcze pytanie logistyczne. W tym roku się raczej nie wprowadzę przez obsuwy, ale czy cz warto kupowaći montować oczyszczalnię jeszcze w tym roku, w sensie na zimę ?
> Nie zaszkodzi jej to ?
> nie trzeba jej będzie zalewać choćby wodą żeby miałą co robić ?
> Czy może wkopąc i zostawić ?


Każdą oczyszczalni, czy też nawet sam osadnik gnilny trzeba zalewać wodą przy montażu, aby " usiadł ". W zasadzie oznacza to, że nie jest odpowiednio zagęszczana podsypka i ciężar zbiornika z wodą ją dociśnie. Można wówczas na końcu podłączyć rurę wlotową i wylotową bez obawy, że jeszcze osiądzie.
Jak ją zalejesz wodą teraz to na mrozy trzeba odpompować zbiorniki poniżej połowy.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Nie wiem czy tak jest ale jakby woda gruntowa miała się pojawiać w pewnych okresach roku wyżej niż te 3m to byłoby to widać na przekroju z odwiertu nawet jak jest sucho do tych 3 metrów.
> 
> OK, załóżmy że zrobię ten drenaż rozsączający bez nasypu z dużą ilością żwiru.. czy okryć go folią i folię wpuścić   ukosem poza obrys złoża aby woda z opadów, roztopów czy podskórna nie napływała do złoża?
> Czy w złożu żwirowym dać jakiś  czujnik poziomu wody aby wiedzieć kiedy robić zrzut pompą do drenażu nad złożem?
> A ta oczyszczalnia przepływowa na wypasie która przetrwa chwilowe problemy z odbiorem to jaka mogła by być?


Foli w drenażu oczyszczalni się nie używa o ile nie robisz jakiegoś filtra piaskowego w starym stylu z odpływem. Woda jak nie wejdzie od góry to i tak zawsze może podejść od dołu. Używasz tylko dobrej geowłókniny, aby piasek nie wchodził w żwir płukany.

Na początku jak i na końcu drenażu możesz sobie wstawić rurę bez dna w pionie PCV160, aby można zobaczyć, na jakim poziomie stoi woda. Z czujnikiem to większy problem, bo musiałbyś gdzieś na drenażu wcisnąć rurę 315 od kinety, aby dać w środku pływak, który po podniesieniu go przez wodę da do sterowania informację, że woda się podniosła. Przyznam się, że nie pamiętam klienta, który by tak zrobił  :sad: 

Przepływowa oczyszczalnia, która może się nadać to zbb-7c. To hybryda i ma trzy komory, sterowanie oraz złoże z takich pływających koralików  :smile:

----------


## czystesrodowsko

> Znany do tej pory Biorock w wersji ze złożem zraszanym dostępny pod nazwą Monoblock powiększy się o nowy model dedykowany do mniejszych gospodarstw. Jeszcze oficjalnie go nie ma, wiec nie bardzo mogę podawać pod jaką nazwą będzie dostępny, bo nie wiem czy nie ulegnie ona zmianie. Wiadomo tyle, że ma być bardziej dostępny cenowo - jest szansa, że będzie w Polsce dostępny od przyszłego roku.


No i chwała im za to bo może Biorock będzie w cenowym zasięgu ręki na naszym rynku.





> Druga oczyszczalnia Biorocka to całkiem nowa oczyszczalnia o nazwie Biorotor w technologi biologicznego złoża obrotowego, czyli tej samej co Biodisc - tyle że na zbiorniku z polietylenu, wiec cenowo może być korzystniejsza dla portfela użytkownika. Póki co informacje już oficjalne są, ale dostępność na rynek polski też pewno najprędzej na wiosnę.


Przyznam że widziałem kilka rozwiązań konkurencyjncyh dla Biodisc ale zawsze to były rozwiązania duże na minimum kilkadzesiąt osób.

Natomiast ten Biorotor jest pierwszą oczyszczalnią mającą szanse konkurować z Biodisc na rynku oczyszczalni przydomówek.

Zdrowa konkurencja jest zawsze z korzyścią dla uzytkowników - wiec trzymam kciuki za Biorotor.

----------


## ololek

> Jeżeli w jedną stronę tłoczysz PE32 to powietrze nie ma jak wrócić do wentylacji wysokiej w budynku. Dlatego ze studzienki drenażowej musi być wyprowadzona do przepompowni lub oczyszczalni rura PCV110, zapewniająca taką wentylację. No i tu zaczyna się dyskusja, gdzie wpiąć tą 110, bo można to zrobić na kilka sposobów w teorii:
> - wstawić trójnik 110/110/110 do góry na wyjściu z oczyszczalni i tam ją podłączyć, pomijając samą przepompownię bo trójnik jest pomiędzy nią, a oczyszczalnią,
> - zrobić jak wyżej, ale rurę pociągnąć dodatkowo do budynku jako osobną wentylację wysoką oczyszczalni, tak jak opisywano to w starych instrukcjach przy wlocie 110
> - wstawić trójnik 160/110/160 do góry na wlocie do oczyszczalni o ile jest to PCV160 bez redukcji, co w przypadku Twojej oczyszczalni odpada, bo ma wlot 110,
> 
> Rura żółta drenarska, a raczej filtracyjna 110, sprzedawana w krążkach nie nadaje się za dobrze do roli rury rozsączającej  . Normalna rura drenażowa PCV110 jest sprzedawana w odcinkach prostych po 2-3m i ma nacięcia większe i tylko w dolnej części. Lepiej będzie działać i na dłużej.
> 
> Jeśli są trzy nitki drenażu i tylko jeden kominek, to muszą one na końcu być spięte razem, aby do wszystkich jakoś dopływało powietrze z zewnątrz. Łatwiej jest gdy każda ma osobną wentylację, ale wielu tak nie robi, gdyż psuje to wygląd ogrodu. Jeśli rury nie masz na końcu spiętych to trzeba z każdego końca wyciągnąć na wierzch po jednym kominku.


Jeżeli chodzi o wentylację wysoka to oczyszczalnia ma swój kominek wentylacyjny także mam swobodny przepływ powietrza miedzy oczyszczalnią a kominkiem wentylacyjnym na dachu który idzie od pionu kanalizacji.
Ściek oczyszczony grawitacyjnie wpada przez rurę pcv 110 do studzienki z pompą.
Na jakimś rysunku któregoś producenta biooczyszczalni widziałem, że rurka od pompy szła do nasypu do studzienki rozdzielczej w rurze pcv 110 co zapewniało wentylację.
Jak drenaż nie będzie odpowiednio wentylowany to co się stanie,? Czy tam  w żwirze też zachodzą tlenowe procesy rozkładu materii?
Ten drenaż mam spięty na końcu do jednego kominka.

----------


## WojtekINST

> Na jakimś rysunku któregoś producenta biooczyszczalni widziałem, że rurka od pompy szła do nasypu do studzienki rozdzielczej w rurze pcv 110 co zapewniało wentylację.
> Jak drenaż nie będzie odpowiednio wentylowany to co się stanie,? Czy tam  w żwirze też zachodzą tlenowe procesy rozkładu materii?
> Ten drenaż mam spięty na końcu do jednego kominka.


Jak masz tłoczny od przepompowni do drenażu to i tą 110 też kładziesz, bo w innym przypadku nie ma połącznia wentylacji z domem  :sad:  .
Jeśli nie będzie dobrej wentylacji to zacznie podsypka obrastać i z czasem zmniejszy się chłonność. Potem oczywiście przestanie wsiąkać i pompa zacznie się częściej załączać, bo będzie się cofało ze studzienki drenażowej po jej wyłączeniu. Częstsze załączania pompy, ją też załatwią i będziesz miał jeszcze więcej wydatków. 
W oczyszczalni najcenniejsza jest sposób realizacji rozprowadzenia, a tym samym wsiąkania. Z jednej strony nie można żałować kasy na dobry żwir płukany, lecz " po drodze " można jeszcze inne błędy popełnić. Wentylacja kanalizacji w kominie robi cug, który ciągnie, a raczej wentyluje drenaż. Bez tego kominek na końcu jest raczej odpowietrznikiem  :sad:  .

----------


## wire1

Witam wszystkich.
Ja trochę z innej beczki, ale w temacie oczyszczalni. Użytkuje ZBS i zastanawiam się nad zmianą bakterii. Teraz używam Microlife DCD 063. Pytanko mam jakie bakterie WY używacie, czy jest coś lepszego od DCD 063.

----------


## greg667

czy oczyszczalnia ZBS-5C jest odporna na domową chemię np. proszek do prania   ,  tabletki do zmywarki ,domestos ? czy raczej unikać takowych specyfików ?

----------


## Gruth

Na normalne używanie jest odporna. Ja staram się by na jeden cykl oczyszczalni nie przypadało więcej niż 2 prania albo jedno pranie + zmywarka. 
Tabletki daję tak z 2 razy do roku (po czyszczeniu i po dłuższej przerwie wakacyjnej).

----------

